# Think Tank > History >  List of admitted false flag attacks

## Firestarter

I’ve found a long list of false flag attacks that have been “admitted” by the government that carried them out: *https://web.archive.org/web/20180925...g-attacks.html*


(1) Mukden or Manchurian Incident - Japanese troops set off an explosion on a train track (1931), and blamed it on China in order to justify an invasion of Manchuria.
(2) Attacks on Germans – done by the Nazis, but blamed on the Poles to justify the invasion of Poland.
(3) Violence on the Greek-Albanian border - carried out by Italian fascists and blamed on the Greeks, as an excuse for Italy’s 1940 invasion of Greece.
(4) Reichstag fire (1933) – blamed on Communists, carried out by Nazis.
(5) Shell attack on the Russian village Mainila (1939) - blamed on Finland, carried out by the Red Army; as a justification for the “Winter War” against Finland.
(6) Execution of 22,000 Polish army officers (1940) - blamed on the Nazis, but carried out by the Soviet secret police on orders by Stalin.
(7) Bombing of 5 ships carrying Jews to Palestine (1946 to 1948) – carried out by the British government, but blamed on the invented fake terrorist group “Defenders of Arab Palestine”.
(8) Bombs on several buildings in Egypt (1954) – carried out by Israelis implicating Arabs by leaving behind “evidence”.
(9) Bombings in Iran (1950s) - blamed on Communists, but carried out by Iranians hired by CIA.
(10) Bombing Turkish consulate in Greece (1955) - blamed on Greece, but carried out by Turks.
(11) Attacks in Syria (1957) – planned and approved by British PM and US President Eisenhower, blamed on Syrian government.
(12) Bombings in Italy and other European countries (1950s-1980s) - blamed on Communists, but carried out by NATO, Pentagon and CIA. Some examples: 
Murder of Turkish Prime Minister (1960); Bombings in Portugal (1966); Piazza Fontana massacre in Italy (1969); Terror attacks in Turkey (1971); Peteano bombing in Italy (1972); Shootings in Brescia, Italy and bombing of an Italian train (1974); Shootings in Istanbul, Turkey (1977); Atocha massacre in Madrid, Spain (1977); Murder of Italian Prime Minister (1978); Bombing railway station in Bologna, Italy (1980); Shooting and killing of 28 shoppers in Brabant county, Belgium (1985).
(18) FBI used provocateurs from the 1950s to 1970s to carry out violent acts - part of Cointelpro, blamed on (targeted) political activists.
(19) Burned down mosque on Cyprus (1970s) – carried out by Turkish forces and blamed on Greece.
(21) Bomb in outer wall of a German prison (1978) – carried out by the German government, a prisoner of the Red Army Faction was framed.
(22) Radio transmitter in Gaddafi’s compound in Tripoli, Libya broadcasting terrorist transmissions (1984) – carried out by Mossad, Ronald Reagan bombed Libya immediately.
(24) Numerous massacred Algerian civilians (1990s) – carried out by Algerian soldiers and blamed on Islamic militants.
(25) Bomb killing 9 civilians in Northern Ireland (1993) – masterminded by a British agent.
(26) False flag terrorist attacks in Latin America and other regions (1990s and 2000s) - as described in the US 1994 publication “_Special Forces Foreign Internal Defense Tactics Techniques and Procedures for Special Forces__”_ (updated in 2004).
(28) Murder of Rwandan president (1994) - blamed on the _Tutsi_s but done by Hutu soldiers; this led to the massacre of more than 800,000 Tutsis by Hutus.
(30) Russian apartments blown up (1999) - blamed on Chechens, carried out by the KGB.
(31) 7 killed immigrants in Macedonia (2001) – killed in cold blood by Macedonian police, planted semiautomatic weapons on the 7 corpses claiming they were from Al Qaeda.
(32) G8 Summit in Genoa, Italy violent protests (2001) – blamed on protesters, but the Molotov cocktails were planted by the police and the stabbing of a cop was fake.
(34) Anthrax mail attacks in the USA (2001) – blamed on Al Qaeda and Iraq, but carried out by (at least) one US government scientist.
(35) Killed American teachers in Papua (2002) – done by the Indonesian army, but blamed on a Papuan separatist Group.
(43, 61) Throwing stones at Israeli soldiers (2005 and 2015) – carried out by undercover Israeli soldiers, but blamed on Palestinians.
(49) Violence at G20 protests in London (2009) - plain clothes cops tried to incite violence.
(51) Looting of priceless museum artefacts in Egypt (2011) – carried out by government employees to discredit protesters.
(53, 55) 57 civilians murdered in Columbia – murdered by Columbian army, that claimed that these innocent people were left-wing terrorists (as evidence that they were really fighting against terrorists).
(54) Violent protests against the Mexican president (2012) - rioters were paid 300 pesos each to destroy everything they could get their hands on.
(58) Chemical weapons attacks in Syria – carried out by Turkey, but the Syrian government was blamed.
(59) Sniper attacks in Ukraine – carried by Ukraine forces in order to frame others; this started the Ukrainian coup.
(60) Attacks against Muslim and Buddhist groups in Burma (renamed Myanmar) – carried out by Burmese government to stir up hatred between the 2 groups.
(64) Killing of innocent Iraqis and Afghanis by US soldiers – soldiers then “drop” automatic weapons near their corpses so they can _pretend_ they were militants.


My conclusion was and is that the most common form of terrorism is state terrorism…
https://web.archive.org/web/20180925...g-attacks.html

----------


## timosman



----------


## Firestarter

I've sometimes been accused of being too negative...

This thread has the possibility of becoming a massive collection of information, just by adding information on these false flag attacks.
Maybe the most interesting in this collection of false flag attacks; are the terror attacks in Europe by NATO. This is usually tagged under the name “operation Gladio”; that was its name in Italy, some of the other names (in other countries): Absalon - Denmark, ROC - Norway and SDRA8 – Belgium.



> (12) Bombings in Italy and other European countries (1950s-1980s) - blamed on Communists, but carried out by NATO, Pentagon and CIA. Some examples: 
> Murder of Turkish Prime Minister (1960); Bombings in Portugal (1966); Piazza Fontana massacre in Italy (1969); Terror attacks in Turkey (1971); Peteano bombing in Italy (1972); Shootings in Brescia, Italy and bombing of an Italian train (1974); Shootings in Istanbul, Turkey (1977); Atocha massacre in Madrid, Spain (1977); Murder of Italian Prime Minister (1978); Bombing railway station in Bologna, Italy (1980); Shooting and killing of 28 shoppers in Brabant county, Belgium (1985).


The problem here is that I have found some interesting information, but not the whole story.
The book by Daniele Ganser is the most reported in this context, but it is severely flawed as it tries to convince us that these false flag attacks were done in a fight against Communism. According to Ganser operation Gladio was dissolved in 1990 (at the end of the cold war).
Any fool can see that false flag attacks have continued since 1990. In reality NATO, Warschaupact, and intelligence agencies worldwide were working together in their fight against humanity. The “cold war” was a complete lie from start to finish.
I put a link to his book here, as I haven’t found something better. *Daniele Ganser - “NATO’s secret armies: Operation Gladio and Terrorism in Western Europe” (2005): http://web.archive.org/web/20160304002607/http://sandiego.indymedia.org/media/2006/10/119640.pdf*


Here’s a summary of the most important history facts in the Ganser book; this also includes several terrorist attacks in Africa:
http://www.globalresearch.ca/secret-...armies/5303061

If I understand correctly, the most important revelation about Gladio, which got this a little in the open, is that in 1990 in Italy Judge Felice Casson discovered documents on Operation Gladio. Prime Minister Giulio Andreotti then confirmed the secret army within the state in front of parliament. Andreotti told that the secret stay-behind armies are spread across Western Europe.
Subsequently in various countries the secret NATO army was confirmed.
That this is broader than just NATO is clear because the secret armies “with indirect links to NATO” were also present in 4 “neutral countries”: Sweden, Finland, Austria and Switzerland.
The secret armies were controlled by a central coordination point (ACC, CPC or SHAPE) for the terrorist attacks:
“_Presidents, Interior Ministers and Defence Ministers, were involved in the conspiracy, while the 'Allied Clandestine Committee' (ACC), sometimes also euphemistically called the 'Allied Co-ordination Committee' and the 'Clandestine Planning Committee' (CPC), less conspicuously at times also called 'Coordination and Planning Committee' of NATO's Supreme Headquarters Allied Powers Europe (SHAPE), coordinated the networks on the international level. The last confirmed secret meeting of ACC with representatives of European secret services took place on October 24, 1990 in Brussels._”

Wikipedia has some information on Gladio: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Gladio

There has got to be a better source on Gladio than Ganser and (once again) CFR-member Steve Pieczenik that has spread misinformation on the murder of the Italian Prime Minister Aldo Moro in 1978.

Another name mentioned in this context is that of Sibel Edmonds that started working for the FBI in September 2001 as a translator, and wants us to believe that she was fired in March 2002 by the FBI because she turned whistleblower.
Edmonds claims that the FBI started a new operation in 1997 under the codename “Gladio B”.
Edmonds has published an autobiographical book in 2012 that’s not openly viewable (which could be a good sign), but I don’t think we can expect much from her…
The most interesting information that I found from Edmonds is an interview with James Corbett. For me this is interesting because it involves Turkey, England and my home country the Netherlands.
Edmonds was contacted by the attorney of the Turkish Kurd Baybasin, Adele van der Plas. Baybasin was sentenced to life in prison on 30 July 2002; when member of the Raad van State, Piet Hein Donner, was selected Minister of Justice by (then) Queen Beatrix on 22 July 2002. Donner was Minister almost continuously until December 2011, when he was selected as Vice-President of the Raad van State (comparable to Queen Elizabeth’s Privy Council).

Edmonds states that Baybasin was involved in drugs trafficking connected to NATO in Turkey, Britain and the Netherlands. She also stresses the importance of Cypriot banks in laundering dope money from Turkey.
Edmonds describes the case of NATO general Willem Matser that was in charge of the NATO-base in Romania. So NATO was also active in Romania?!?
Matser was involved in cocaine trafficking; a multimillion business. Suddenly he was arrested by the Dutch police and charged with money laundering of $200 million. After he got sentenced, he was already released about half a year later.
Corbett added that the Cypriot banks are important because they have a Greek and a Turkish side, and are favoured by the Russian mafia and oligarchs: https://www.corbettreport.com/gladio...ndering-money/

----------


## Firestarter

I think Ive found the book that the limited hangout operations of Daniele Ganser and Sibel Edmonds on Gladio were meant to bury: Jack Greene and Alessandro Massignani  _The Black Prince and the Sea Devils: The Story of Valerio Borghese and the Elite Units of the Decima Mas_ (2004).
Unfortunately I couldnt find this book viewable on the internet.

Gladio leads to the Propaganda Due (P2) Masonic lodge founded in 1945 in Italy. P2 was a continuation of "Propaganda Massonica" founded in 1877.
P2 was linked to the Sovereign Military Order of Malta (SMOM: the army of the Vatican), the full name is the Sovereign Military and Hospitaller Order of St. John of Jerusalem, of Rhodes, and of Malta, also known as "the Knights of St. John" or the "Knights of Malta".
In the last period P2 was headed by Licio Gelli. P2 was also active in Uruguay, Brazil and Argentina, and was involved in the "Dirty War" in Argentina. Gelli claimed that he was a good friend of Juan Perón.

The activities of P2 were discovered by prosecutors while investigating the collapse of the bank of Michele Sindona, and his ties to the Mafia.
In March 1981, police found a list of alleged members of P2 in Gelli's house in Arezzo. It contained 962 names, that included important state officials, politicians and a number of military officers, the heads of the 3 Italian secret services (SISDE, SISMI and CESIS), Victor Emmanuel (the son of the last Italian king), a top manager of the Banco di Roma (then Italy's third largest bank), a director-general of the Banca Nazionale del Lavoro (Italys largest bank), and future Italian Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi.

The police investigation of the Bologna massacre on 2 August 1980, which killed 85 people and wounded more than 200, also implicated P2.
P2 was involved in the 1982 murder of Roberto Calvi in London (initially ruled a suicide).
Prime Minister Arnaldo Forlani had to resign over the P2 scandal, but not before he appointed a Parliamentary Commission of Inquiry, headed by the independent Tina Anselmi. The Parliamentary Commission of Inquiry concluded that the P2 lodge was a secret criminal organisation (a state within the state). A special law was issued that prohibited secret lodges (like P2): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propaganda_Due

The European Court of Human Rights (ECHR), decided after an action brought by a British naval officer that the laws that prohibit terrorist Masonic lodges in Italy are in violation of human rights...
The Council of Europe (CoE) was founded on 5 May 1949 by the Treaty of London, originally signed by 10 states: Belgium, Denmark, France, Ireland, Italy, Luxembourg, the Netherlands, Norway, Sweden and the United Kingdom. Since then most regular countries in Europe joined.
The ECHR was founded in 1950 by the CoE. The ECHR, seated in Strasbourg, France was founded to cover-up state terrorism.

Gladio, SMOM and P2 share several members, while the true power structure remains hidden (even for those involved).

James Hugh Angleton had spent much of his boyhood in Italy. In 1943-1944, OSS official Lt. Col. Angleton was X-2's liaison to Marshal Pietro Badoglio and other leaders of the Italian army.
In 1945, Italy's OSS chief James Angleton saved Junio Valerio Borghese, and then set up the clandestine structure in the Italian military and secret services, which produced the Italian section of Gladio. In 1946, the SMOM awarded its _Croce Al Merito Seconda Classe_ to Angleton, around the same time SMOM honoured his boss Allen Dulles,.
A member of the "Black Prince's" family, S. Giacomo, Prince Borghese, had been a Bailiff Grand Cross of Honor of Devotion in the SMOM since 1932, while P2 founder Licio Gelli and several of his top members, including secret service heads, were also Knights of Malta.

In 1949 and 1950, the CIA helped the Italian police set up secret units of counterinsurgency specialists. A new military intelligence agency, SIFAR, was organized under the direction of a covert American intelligence operative, Carmel Offie (nicknamed "the godfather").
The US poured $4 billion into covert activities in Italy between 1948 and 1953.
On Dec. 2, 1951, Borghese was named honorary president of the MSI. Borghese, under the guidance of Angleton, set up paramilitary units for use against the PCI. In 1952, the NATO-directed "Operation Demagnetize" was started, and SIFAR executed political and psychological operations against the PCI, including the covert use of armed force. 
A Gladio training camp was started on the island Sardinia, run by the Americans and the British.
In 1955, Borghese became president of the union of former soldiers of the Salò Republic that recruited soldiers for Gladio.
In 1956, US Ambassador to Italy Clare Booth Luce  a Dame of Malta and wife of _Time_ and _Life_ magazine publisher Henry Luce  recommended a fellow SMOM member, Gen. Giovanni De Lorenzo, as the new head of SIFAR. In 1962, the CIA helped install De Lorenzo as head of the Carabinieri, while he was also in control of SIFAR (SIFAR was renamed to SID in 1965).

In 1963, Borghese became president of the _Banco di Credito Commerciale e Industriale_. This was the first bank of the Sicilian financier Michele Sindona, a Fascist during World War II, who later laundered heroin funds for the Sicilian mafia, and then became a power in P2.
In early May 1965, a meeting took place at the _Parco Dei Principi Hotel_ in Rome, where according to Italian prosecutors the 1969-74 "Strategy of Tension was planned.
During the 1960s until his coup attempt in 1970, Borghese was involved in at least 3 fascist terror organizations: Delle Chiaie's AN; the ON; and the Fronte Nazionale (FN). FN was founded by Borghese in 1968 for the sole purpose, according to a document of SID: "_to subvert the institutions of the state by means of a coup_".

One of the first members of the FN, was P2 Grandmaster and Knight of Malta Licio Gelli.
When Nixon became president in 1969, the terror and coup attempts escalated. Some people claim that in reality Rockefeller agent Henry Kissinger (National Security Advisor at the time) was in charge of the terrorism. Kissinger used Gen. Alexander Haig to give his orders to Licio Gelli. The USA poured $10 million in 1970 alone to let terrorism take over Italy. The money funnelled to US Ambassador Graham Martin came through the Vatican banker and Borghese's friend and patron, Sindona.

In Italy, there were 147 attacks in 1968, another 398 in 1969, until a peak at 2,498 in 1978.
Borghese set up the political and military headquarters for the coup in Rome. On the night of 7 December 1970, a group of 50 AN paramilitaries led by Delle Chiaie was let into the Interior Ministry's armoury at the instruction of Angleton's old recruit, UAR head Federico D'Amato. According to newspaper accounts, Angleton himself arrived in Rome just before the coup attempt, and left just afterwards.
After the coup failed, Borghese fled to Franco's Spain, where he died in 1974 (according to Delle Chiaie by poisoning). Delle Chiaie and Borghese met Dictator Gen. Augusto Pinochet in Chile on 29 April 1974. Also present was Col. Jorge Carrasco, a protagonist in Operation Condor's tortures and murder.

One of Gladio's most infamous operations was the kidnapping and assassination of Italian Prime Minister Aldo Moro (reportedly he was threatened by Henry Kissinger himself).
When Aldo Moro was killed on 9 May 1978, ostensibly by the Red Brigades, he was dumped outside a Roman stadium where gladiators used to fight to the death (as a clear sign).

In Greece in 1967, the Center Union of former Prime Minister George Papandreou was expected to return to power.
On the night of 20-21 April 1967, the Greek military pulled a coup. It involved the Greek stay-behind army, LOK, and was based on the Prometheus plan, a NATO contingency plan for combating a "communist insurgency".
This coup was partially financed by P2's Michele Sindona, and Italians were sent to Greece for paramilitary training.

The Nov. 22, 1963 assassination of President John F. Kennedy was coordinated by the Rome and New Orleans-headquartered Permindex corporation. Permindex was chaired by Canada's Bloomfield, while its international arm, CMC, was based in Rome.
Clay Shaw's firm in New Orleans, International Trade Mart, was a subsidiary of Permindex/CMC. According to documents released through the Freedom of Information Act (FOIA), OSS veteran Shaw worked for the CIA. One of the names in Shaw's black book was that of Princess Marcella Borghese, a member of the Black Prince's family. Another name in his telephone book was that of Jack Ruby (who reportedly killed the patsy Lee Harvey Oswald).

Prime Minister Giulio Andreotti admitted the existence of Gladio in 1990. Then Adm. Pierre Lacoste, director of the France's military secret service DGSE (1982-85), admitted that "terrorist actions" against French President Charles de Gaulle were carried out by the French Gladio organisation.
A five-year investigation by France's SDECE intelligence agency found that a 1962 assassination attempt of De Gaulle had been planned from the Brussels headquarters of NATO by a group of British and French generals: http://www.larouchepub.com/other/200...ck_prince.html

----------


## osan

> 


Said one of the greatest cynics of all human history?

How amusing.

----------


## osan

> (2) Attacks on Germans – done by the Nazis, but blamed on the Poles to justify the invasion of Poland.


While perhaps true, it should be pointed out that the Polish "government" had been up to its eyeballs in nothing good during that time.  They had cut off East Prussia from Germany, which is an act of war, by denying passage of trains through western Prussia, which the Poland had stolen from Germany in the wake of the Great War.  It seems clear that the design there was to annex the remainder of Prussia into Poland.

Polish government, according to my reading, had been soliciting France to run its armed forces into Germany in the west while Poland attacked in the east.  France, as I have read, would have nothing to do with it.  Poland, as I vaguely recall, also had some arrangement with Russia relating to all this.  They were also trying to goad Britain into moving against Germany, the result of which IIRC, was closer to successful.

Germany, having been aware of all this either explicitly or indirectly, was well reasoned in feeling threatened.  Sadly, the Hitler was not very smart in this regard and took the bait laid out for him and he attacked preemptively.  Had be been smarter, he would have waited.  If no attack came, Germany remained safe.  If one did, Germany would then appear as the victim of foreign aggression by, presumably, the Poles, and would have been able to wipe them out.  Instead, he took the offensive.  Understandable _in vacuo_, but not the smart move in context.

All the standard histories paint Poland as the great victim of NAZI aggression, but so far as I can tell, they were the root cause of the destruction of the European continent and tens of millions of people.  They were the true culprits of WWII and, IMO, should be exposed and properly assigned the blame they seem to deserve.





> (5) Shell attack on the Russian village Mainila (1939) - blamed on Finland, carried out by the Red Army; as a justification for the “Winter War” against Finland.


Didn't Finland knock Russia's balls up into its tonsils in the manner of a very lively shot at billiards?  Or am I thinking of another war between them?





> My conclusion was and is that the most common form of terrorism is state terrorism…


You conclude correctly.  Remove the "state" in all its forms, which includes religious states, and the world becomes a much more peaceful place.

Superorganisms are like fire - dangerous servants and fearful masters.  They never remain as the former, always becoming the latter.  It is the nature of things.  This is why the warrior culture is so centrally important to superorganized societies.  Without it, such societies become Empire and the moment that occurs, the end becomes reliably inevitable.  Naught but tyranny can ever result, none other being possible.  Superorganized societies can remain free, but only through the intercession of warrior culture, whereby every man is ready and willing to kill any man who willfully violates others.

By jove, I feel an essay coming on.  After I feed the chickens.

----------


## Firestarter

I'm afraid that I didn't do a thorough investigation of all of the False Flag attacks that I mentioned in my original post.
I cannot keep up with everything you're saying in your post.

I do intend to write something about WW II, but this won't be a full story (for obvious reasons).



> All the standard histories paint Poland as the great victim of NAZI aggression, but so far as I can tell, they were the root cause of the destruction of the European continent and tens of millions of people. They were the true culprits of WWII and, IMO, should be exposed and properly assigned the blame they seem to deserve.


Just about everything we have been told about WW II is a lie.
A major objective of the first and second World Wars was the destruction of Germany. One of the best kept secrets of the 20th century is that after the allied forces "liberated" Europe, Germany was literally starved to death.

Adolf Hitler was a puppet of his financiers; he was financed by bankers from the Netherlands, France, Britain and the US.
Hitler intentionally sabotaged the German army; or D Day would have been a complete disaster for the allied forces.
Like I said I intend to put something about this in this thread, but I don't know when (and I don't even know if that will be my next post)...

----------


## Firestarter

I have found a book about Gladio, drugs trafficking, paedophilia and the involvement of CIA, NATO, freemasonry (P2), bankers and the Vatican in these criminal activities.
Paul L. Williams _Operation Gladio  The Unholy Alliance between the Vatican, the CIA, and the Mafia___ _(2014)__:_ https://www.docdroid.net/O8RyvNp/fgdg.pdf.html

This book is literally filled with information; a lot of it I had already summarised in this thread (and my other thread on war by drugs).
Im not sure if the broad scope is good or bad. To me it looks like the Williams book is more a summary of writings of others than his own investigation. At the very least its much better than the (censored) book by Daniele Ganser.
Williams names the following writers specifically on who hes based most of his book: Alfred McCoy, Peter Dale Scott, Martin A. Lee, Dale Yallop, and Sibel Edmonds.


In 1967, Italian Judge Emilio Alessandrini wrote that the Bilderberg Group is one of the biggest promoters of the strategy of tension, and behind massacres in Italy. Alessandrini was killed in 1979.
In 2013 Ferdinando Imposimato, a former prosecutor and honorary president of the Italian Supreme Court, published a book in which he writes that the Bilderberg Group in partnership with the CIA orchestrated massacres of political activists during the 70s and 80s in Italy: http://deadlinelive.info/2013/04/12/...and-the-cia-2/

Ferdinando Imposimato based his accusations on a document by a former Ordine Nuovo (Italian for New Order) terrorist, from which he concluded that Bilderberg used the far right Ordine Nuovo to commit terrorist activities.
Gladiator Vincenzo Vinciguerra explained:
_You had to attack civilians, the people, women, children, innocent people, unknown people far removed from any political game ()
The reason was quite simple. They were supposed to force these people, the Italian public, to turn to the state to ask for greater security. This is the political logic that lies behind all the massacres and the bombings which remain unpunished, because the state cannot convict itself or declare itself responsible for what happened_ - http://www.reinvestigate911.org/cont...me-court-judge


There is official information that confirms that covert operations (which I call false flag attacks) have been part of the policy of the US government since at least 15 March 1954, with the approval of NSC 5412.
NSC 5412 described covert operations as:
"_...all activities conducted pursuant to this directive which are so planned and executed that any U.S. Government responsibility for them is not evident to unauthorized persons and that if uncovered the U.S. Government can plausibly disclaim any responsibility for them.

Specifically, such operations shall include any covert activities related to:
propaganda, political action; economic warfare; preventive direct action, including sabotage, anti-sabotage, demolition; escape and evasion and evacuation measures;
subversion against hostile states or groups including assistance to underground resistance movements, guerrillas and refugee liberation groups;
support of indigenous and anti-communist elements in threatened countries of the free world; deceptive plans and operations;
and all activities compatible with this directive necessary to accomplish the foregoing.

Such operations shall not include: armed conflict by recognized military forces, espionage and counterespionage, nor cover and deception for military operations_".

In 1970 NSC 5412 was replaced by NSC 40 under which covert activities continued to take place.
The secret group that coordinated the false flag attacks has been known by a variety of names: in 1954 it was named Special Group; 1964 - 303 Committee; 1970 - 40 Committee; 1976 - Operations Advisory Group; 1977 - NSC Special Coordination Committee; the Reagan administration called it National Security Planning Group; 2002/2003 - Office of Special Plans.

In 1954, the Special Group was a subcommittee of the National Security Council and consisted of Secretary of State, the Secretary of Defense, and the President respectively
In 1964, National Security Advisor McGeorge Bundy became Chairman for the 303 Committee.
In 1970, the 40 Committee played a major role in preventing Salvador Allende from taking office in Chile, when Rockefeller agent Henry Kissinger chaired it.
In 1976, the 40 Committee consisted of the President's Assistant for National Security Affairs, the Secretaries of State and Defense, the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, and the Director of Central Intelligence.
Under Reagan, the National Security Planning Group  included the Vice-President, the Secretary of Defense, the Secretary of State, the Assistant for National Security Affairs, and the Director of the CIA.

The Office of Special Plans that was installed by the Bush administration coordinates the Global war on terror and customary cooperation with NSA, Mossad and other intelligence agencies across the globe: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Over..._Special_Group

----------


## Firestarter

I have some quotes from another thread, that for some reason was moved to the Hot topics, that are relevant in this context.




> In 2005 British Foreign Secretary Robin Cook told the world that Al Qaeda is not really a terrorist organisation at all, but only a database (the translation of Al Qaeda) of Muslim fighters used by the CIA. This basically means that the list the CIA keeps of terrorists is per definition Al Qaeda. Two months later Cook suddenly died of a heart attack: http://wake-up.acordem.com/blog/22476/






> USS COLE  ANOTHER FALSE FLAG
> Before 9/11 I had heard about the attacks on the embassies in Tanzania and Kenya in 1998 and the attack on the USS Cole on October 12, 2000 by Al Qaeda. It is highly unlikely that an army ship like the USS Cole would be attacked by a terrorist group, just because it is so difficult (almost impossible).
> According to Kevin Ryan security measures were simply bypassed to make the bombing possible, with evidence to suspect that the bombing of the USS Cole was an inside job. The government of Yemen concluded it was an inside job by the USA, with a second bomb going off from inside the ship: https://digwithin.net/2012/10/07/the-uss-cole/






> (34) Anthrax mail attacks in the USA (2001)  blamed on Al Qaeda and Iraq, but carried out by (at least) one US government scientist.





> ANTHRAX FALSE FLAG ATTACKS
> The anthrax attacks started on 18 September, 2001, but were first reported on October 3, and then 2 days later Robert Stevens, reporter at the Sun paper, was the first death because of anthrax. The whole hysteria for a total of 5 people dying because of anthrax until the end of 2001 (including a 94 years old woman) was completely justified, especially since more died because of the vaccine (not even considering all the deaths in the War on terror).
> In October 2001 Bush and Cheney accuse Al Qaeda, Osama Bin Laden for the anthrax attacks. On October 18, 2001 John McCain implicates that the anthrax comes from Iraq. On October 26, Peter Jennings on ABC Newss World News Tonight calls Saddam Hussein responsible for the anthrax attacks. The FBI quickly destroyed the first Ames strain of anthrax, after it was discovered that it originated from a dead cow in Texas, used in US military research.
> If we werent surprised by all of the physical laws on 9/11 that were mysteriously broken, it was really not suspicious that those senators against the Patriot Act, Tom Daschle and Patrick Leahy, were intimidated by anthrax letters: http://www.historycommons.org/timeli...ks_patriot_act
> When it was clear that this anthrax was produced in the USA, on October 27 the Washington Post reported that a lone extremist operating from the USA was probably behind the anthrax attacks. From the summer of 2002 on, the FBI tried to frame Steven Hatfill that worked at USAMRIID (that had passed a lie detector test in January 2002); on June 25 several newspapers were tipped and report that Hatfills house has been searched in connection to the anthrax attacks, while hes constantly under surveillance and harassed by the FBI. But Hatfill comes back fighting - on August 11, 2002 he defends himself in a public speech and Washington Post interview. On June 27, 2008, Hatfill accepts a $5.82 million settlement from the government for his legal claim that the Justice Department and FBI ruined his career and invaded his privacy.
> 
> THE ANTHRAX PATSY  BRUCE IVINS
> On April 2007, 2007, the respected researcher at USAMRIID Bruce Ivins is subpoenaed to testify (with the promise that he isnt a suspect) and becomes the fall guy. From November 1, 2007 on Ivins is openly followed (and harassed) by the FBI, to intimidate him and his family.
> Since 2000 Ivins was stupid enough to seek help for psychiatric problems. In 2008 Ivins was attending group therapy sessions led by social worker Jean Duley. On July 9, 2008, Duley seeks a restraining order against him, because Ivins had told her he has _a very detailed plan to kill his co-workers_ at USAMRIID, that Ivins had a history of making homicidal threats, had threatened her, will soon be charged with 5 murders (the anthrax deaths in 2001) and Ivins psychiatrist had _called him homicidal, sociopathic with clear intentions_. It is clear that Duley has been talking with the FBI (how could she know he would be charged or about his psychiatrist?). A month later Duley no longer works as a social worker (she was probably hired to frame Ivins). Nobody from the group sessions has confirmed that Ivins had homicidal plans: http://www.sharonkgilbert.com/?p=321
> ...

----------


## Firestarter

The US government reported attacks by the North Vietnamese “communist” army on the USS _Maddox_ warship (destroyer) in the Gulf of Tonkin on 2 and 4 August 1964.
It has been admitted by the US government that on 2 August, _Maddox_ fired first at 3 Vietnamese torpedo boats.
It has also been admitted that on August 4, _Maddox_ for a duration of 2 hours attacked ghost radar targets, seen by paranoid radar operators, when they fired 249 5-inch shells, 123 3-inch shells, and 4 or 5 depth charges into the void ocean.


In reality on 2 August, the US destroyer _Maddox_ was gathering intelligence (Desoto patrol) close to the North Vietnamese coast. At that time, attacks on North Vietnam by the South Vietnamese navy and the Laotian air force were carried out.
The North Vietnamese thought that _Maddox_ was involved in these attacks. The Vietnamese boats were also attacked from planes from the aircraft carrier _Ticonderoga_.

As a result of this incident (on 2 August) 2 (of the 3) North Vietnamese torpedo boats were damaged (one couldn’t make it back), while one US plane got some wing damage and the _Maddox_ received a single bullet hole from a Vietnamese machine gun.
The attacks from the planes damaged the torpedo boats.
Four North Vietnamese sailors were killed, 6 wounded. There were no US casualties.

The US Naval task group commander in the Tonkin Gulf, Captain John J. Herrick, immediately ordered a review of the “incident” on 4 August. On 13:27 EDT on 4 August (Washington time) Herrick contacted Washington, to correct his earlier report and said that no North Vietnamese patrol boats had been sighted.
Herrick mentioned “_freak weather effects_”, “_almost total darkness_” and an “_overeager sonarman_” who “_was hearing ship’s own propeller beat_”.
Herrick’s information was not well received. The Pentagon had already released details of the “attack”, and had already promised strong action.

A mere 4 hours after the attack on 4 August was reported to Washington (14:00 EDT on 4 August), President Johnson decided to retaliate against Vietnam. After Herrick had already informed Washington that there had been no boats in the area of _Maddox_...
The retaliatory strikes against North Vietnamese naval bases were carried out as planned on 19:00 EDT on 4 August (06:00 on 5 August local time in Vietnam).

The 4 August 1964 “incident”, was used as an argument for the Gulf of Tonkin resolution, which was quickly passed through Congress and signed by President Lyndon B. Johnson on 10 August 1964. The resolution granted LBJ the “_authority to assist any Southeast Asian country whose government was considered to be jeopardized by ‘communist aggression’_".
Senator Wayne Morse fought against the Gulf of Tonkin resolution by raising awareness about faulty intelligence involving _Maddox_. Morse had received a call from an anonymous informant, who urged Morse to investigate official logbooks of _Maddox_.

Intercepted communications from the Vietnamese were translated wrong to confirm that the North Vietnamese attacked _Maddox_. American SIGINT analysts assessed North Vietnamese reports as preparations for military operations against the Desoto patrol: http://www.historynet.com/case-close...n-incident.htm


Defense Secretary Robert McNamara and President Johnson were in command.
In the 2003 documentary "The Fog of War" McNamara admitted that the 4 August Gulf of Tonkin attack never happened.



Some claim that McNamara intentionally misled President Johnson.
In 2001, theLBJ presidential tapes were released, and prove that Lyndon B. Johnson knew that the 4 August “attack” by the North Vietnamese didn’t occur.
In the following recording Johnson instructs McNamara to lie about what happened (1:42-1:52) “_You say they fired at us and we responded immediately_”.



In 1965, President Johnson commented in private: "_For all I know, our navy was shooting at whales out there_".
In 1967, former naval officer John White, wrote a letter to the editor of the “_New Haven (CT) Register”:_ "_I maintain that President Johnson, Secretary McNamara and the Joint Chiefs of Staff gave false information to Congress in their report about US destroyers being attacked in the Gulf of Tonkin_”.
White repeated this in the 1968 documentary “_In the Year of the Pig_”.

In 2005 National Security Agency Documents were released that show SIGINT analysts "fit the claim" of the North Vietnamese Attack.
The NSA states: “_James Stockdale, then a navy pilot at the scene, who had ‘the best seat in the house from which to detect boats’, saw nothing. No boats, no boat wakes, no ricochets off boats, no boat impacts, no torpedo wakes – nothing but black sea and American fire-power_”.

The plans to increase military pressure against the North Vietnamese had already been drawn up before August 1964.
Escalation of the war on Vietnam, led to over 50,000 American deaths and millions of Vietnamese casualties.
Daniel Hallin wrote that journalists had “_a great deal of information available which contradicted the official account [of Tonkin Gulf events]; it simply wasn’t used. The day before the first incident, Hanoi had protested the attacks on its territory by Laotian aircraft and South Vietnamese gunboats_”: http://fair.org/media-beat-column/30...d-vietnam-war/


That the Gulf of Tonkin attack on 4 August by the North Vietnamese never happened wasn’t confirmed officially for decades. The NSA was "_fearful that [declassification] might prompt uncomfortable comparisons with the flawed intelligence used to justify the war in Iraq_”.
If we don’t learn from history, we will be fooled over and over again…

----------


## Firestarter

The Second World War is by far the biggest false flag attack ever.




> (2) Attacks on Germans – done by the Nazis, but blamed on the Poles to justify the invasion of Poland.


The Gleiwitz incident was a false flag attack by Nazi forces posing as Poles on 1 September 1939, against the German radio station in Gleiwitz.
Much of what is known about the Gleiwitz incident comes from the testimony of _SS-Sturmbannführer_ Alfred Naujocks at the Nuremberg trials. Naujocks admitted that he had organised the incident on orders from  Heinrich Müller, chief of the Gestapo, and his superior Reinhard Heydrich.
On the night of 31 August 1939, a small group of German operatives dressed in Polish uniforms, led by Naujocks, seized the Gleiwitz station and broadcast an anti-German message in Polish. The attack and broadcast was blamed on anti-German Polish saboteurs.

A day earlier, the Gestapo had arrested Franciszek Honiok, known for sympathizing with the Poles, dressed to look like a saboteur, then killed and left on the scene. His corpse was subsequently presented to the police and press as proof of the Polish attack.
For further evidence, several prisoners from the Dachau concentration camp were dressed in Polish uniforms, shot dead on site, and their faces disfigured to make identification impossible.
The corpses were described in plans as "Konserve" (canned goods).

The Gleiwitz incident was part of Operation Himmler, a series of false flag attacks for which Polish aggression was blamed, as a pretext for invading Poland.
Operation Himmler was supervised by Reinhard Heydrich and managed by Heinrich Müller.
On 1 September 1939, the day following the Gleiwitz attack, Germany invaded Poland – initiating WW II in Europe: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gleiwitz_incident





> (3) Violence on the Greek-Albanian border - carried out by Italian fascists and blamed on the Greeks, as an excuse for Italy’s 1940 invasion of Greece.


On August 17, 1940, Francesco Jacomoni proposed a false flag attack as a pretext for attacking Greece. In October, Mussolini himself asked for an incident at the Greek-Albanian border that could be used to justify attacking Greece by the Italian army.
Galeazzo Ciano, foreign minister and son in law of the Duce, originally planned it on 24 October, but it only took place 2 days later, the 26th.
In Albania, it was followed by manifestations against the "Greek aggression" and in Italy by a press campaign against Greece, swiftly followed by the Italian ultimatum against Greece and then the attack by the army: http://cassandralegacy.blogspot.nl/2...y-example.html





> (4) Reichstag fire (1933) – blamed on Communists, carried out by Nazis.


At the Nuremberg trials, General Franz Halder stated in an affidavit, that at a lunch on the Führer's birthday in 1943, Hermann Göring boasted that he had set the Reichstag building on fire.
SA Leader Karl Ernst confessed that together with SA Leaders Count Helldorf and Heines they burned down the Reichstag on orders by Joseph Goebbels. Goebbels furnished the incendiary materials of liquid phosphorus and petroleum and access to the passage from his house to the Reichstag building. Karl Ernst was executed on 30 June 1934 by the Nazis for treason.
Goebbels denied these allegations: http://avalon.law.yale.edu/imt/03-18-46.asp

Martin Sommerfeldt, who worked in the Ministry of the Interior in Berlin, believed the Reichstag fire was carried out by men of the SA on orders by Joseph Goebbels.
Men from the SS then killed the SA men involved, to ensure that no witnesses survived. Sommerfeldt claimed that his story was backed by Berlin Gestapo chief, Rudolf Diels, who even knew where the corpses were.

The Nazis arrested some 4000 communists, from which the Dutchman Ruud van der Lubbe confessed that he had set fire to the Reichstag all by himself. This confession was so ridiculous that it was dismissed by Rudolf Diels.
Diels was later corrected by Adolf Hitler. Van der Lubbe was sentenced and executed in all justice: http://www.historylearningsite.co.uk...-fire-of-1933/





> (5) Shell attack on the Russian village Mainila (1939) - blamed on Finland, carried out by the Red Army; as a justification for the “Winter War” against Finland.


The Shelling of Mainila was a military incident on 26 November 1939, where the Red Army shelled the Russian village of Mainila, and declared that the fire had originated from nearby Finland.
The Soviet Union broke diplomatic relations with Finland on November 29 and used the false flag attack to launch the “Winter War” against Finland 4 days later. The Finnish side denied responsibility for the attacks and identified Soviet artillery as their source – Mainila was even out of range of the Finnish artillery.
Years later, Soviet leader Nikita Khrushchev wrote that the Mainila shelling was organised by Artillery Marshal Grigory Kulik. In 1994, Russian President Boris Yeltsin denounced the Winter War, agreeing it had been a war of aggression: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shelling_of_Mainila





> (6) Execution of 22,000 Polish army officers (1940) - blamed on the Nazis, but carried out by the Soviet secret police on orders by Stalin.


In 1940 Joseph Stalin ordered the NKVD (the precursor of the KGB) to execute 22,000 Polish army officers and civilians - the Katyn massacre – which was blamed on German Nazis.
The 21,768 officers, doctors, policemen and other public servants – captured by the Red Army when it swept into Poland in 1939 – were mainly shot in the Katyn forest in western Russia.
Mikhail Gorbachev admitted in 1990 that the NKVD was to blame for the Katyn massacre.
Only in 2010, Russia’s Parliament, and Vladimir Putin, admitted unequivocally that the Soviets were responsible for the Katyn massacre: https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...katyn-massacre


H.G. WELLS
It’s hard to overestimate the influence of the famous author H.G. Wells on the staged hoaxes of the 20th century.

On 30 October 1938, Orson Welles narrated the radio drama broadcast based on “_War of the Worlds_” by H.G. Wells for Halloween.
Things got out of hand, when some listeners thought that the alien invasion of earth had really started. The authorities ordered CBS to stop the show. The controversy certainly didn’t harm Welles popularity.
It’s not certain how many Americans panicked, some have estimated hundreds of thousands, but without any doubt many morons called the authorities to ask what was going on. Some New Jersey media and law enforcement agencies received 40% more telephone calls than normal.
Within 3 weeks, 12,500 articles appeared about the radio drama and its impact. In a speech, Adolf Hitler called this evidence of "_the corrupt condition and decadent state of affairs in democracy_”: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wa..._(radio_drama)

This was truly another great victory for state education. Of course this was before the telescreen took complete control of our living rooms (and mind).
The elite learned here that even the most bizarre of stories can be believed by the sheople, when it’s backed up by a convincing media campaign. Trusting the state media and government, in our world that’s upside down, is about the stupidest thing you can do…

The intelligence agencies subsequently mined Wells’ books for possible stories to use.
“_The World Set Free_” (1914) for example is about the invention of atomic energy and atomic bombs.
It is mostly about the financial and political consequences; because energy becomes almost free the economy will collapse and the fear for atomic bombs leads to something like the United Nations: http://www.gutenberg.org/files/1059/1059-h/1059-h.htm


“_The First men on the moon_” (1901) was famously enacted in the 1960s.
And in “_The Shape of things to come_” (1933) Wells predicted the Second World War to start in 1940: http://gutenberg.net.au/ebooks03/0301391h.html

----------


## donnay

Great thread.  *****

----------


## Natural Citizen

tis true....

----------


## Firestarter

Theres of course a lot more on the war in Vietnam than the Gulf of Tonkin...
The _Phoenix program_ is very interesting for anybody interested in the dirty war in Vietnam, and there is also some admitted false flag activity in it.

The CIA created _Phoenix_ in Saigon in 1967, to identify civilian leaders and supporters of the _National Liberation Front_ (NLF); and to detain, torture, and kill them using every means possible.
_Phoenix_ operated in South Vietnam from 1968 to 1972.
Originally called _ICEX-SIDE_ (Intelligence Coordination and Exploitation  Screening, Interrogation and Detention of the Enemy), the program was renamed _Phoenix_ for symbolic purposes. In time, the mere mention of _Phoenix_, the omnipotent bird of prey with a blacklist in one claw and a snake in the other, was enough to terrorise people into submission.

_Phoenix_ consisted of 3 parts:
1) Catching and killing suspected Vietcong sympathisers.
2) Locking up and torturing the Vietnamese.
3) Intelligence gathering.

As _Phoenix operations_ mostly targeted civilians, there were special laws called An Tri that allowed the capture and prosecution of any suspected Vietcong member and their sympathisers.
The _Provincial Reconnaissance Units_ (PRU) became the most controversial element of _Phoenix_. These units were created, trained, equipped, and managed by the CIA; they worked in complete secrecy.

The tactic was called _counter terror_
The _Phoenix_ program mimicked the tactics of the Vietcong. They dressed as Vietcong, hiding during the day and travelling at night.
The CIA listed their targets; they usually did their barbarous murders at night and also regularly slaughtered their families and witnesses. 
They used leaflets and other propaganda tools to make the Vietnamese believe that these attacks were done by the Vietcong (VC).
This is false flag terror, isnt it?

They issued comic books explaining the benefits of being a snitch.  *They  dropped billions of propaganda leaflets throughout the country. They forced Vietnams peasants to form local militias to combat the Vietcong.
Between 26,000 and 41,000 Vietnamese were killed.
The CIA would have the PRU cut out their victims pineal gland and even have them eat their liver.* Because of the supposed superstition of the Vietnamese, they hoped they would believe that their victims would not only be killed but also denied an afterlife.
They left the eye of god painted on corpses to terrify the Vietnamese.

Using a CIA Front company _Pacific Architects and Engineers_, the CIA built prisons all over the country, where political prisoners were tortured. Vietnam was covered with these torture sites. Inside the prisoners were subjected to horrific tortures, starvation, beatings, electric shock, and rape.
The torture sites are similar to todays CIA black sites which now torture people to produce real or fabricated intelligence, recruit double agents, break peoples spirits and terrify the slaves into submission.
The _Phoenix program_ was supposedly a massive program to capture and kill the Vietcong with the captured being tortured to reveal more names.

Legendary CIA officer Lucien Conein described Phoenix as a very good blackmail scheme for the central government: _If you dont do what I want, youre VC_.
In every village the CIA appointed an official responsible for monthly interviews of the head of each household. In practice these officials were members of the corrupt elite, who in turn turned anybody dissatisfied with the elite in as _NLF_ members.
*Everybody sought to use their positions to get rich: drug dealing, embezzlement, prostitution and protection rackets were how the CIAs allies mainly occupied themselves. Of course many US Contractors, Military officers and CIA Officers also managed to earn fortunes with these kinds of activities.* 

In todays Brave New World, Special Forces are CIA foot soldiers involved in a secret war in 140 countries. There is no telling how many people they have assassinated.
*Andre Vltchek estimates that 8 million people died as a result of Americas wars in Thailand, Laos, Cambodia and Vietnam*

The USA sent the same people involved in the _Phoenix program_ to advise El Salvador on how to wage war on its own peasants.
In Nicaragua for example _Felix Rodriguez_ was used, who had been a _PRU adviser_ in the _Phoenix program_. _Death Squads_ were a major element in these programs. In Nicaragua they trained the _Contras_ to engage in drug trafficking, terror and assassination, including against women and children: http://www.globalresearch.ca/the-pho...rogram/5506322


In the wake of 9/11, Phoenix became the template for policing the American empire and fighting its eternal _War on Terror_. So successful were Phoenix-like operations in Iraq that *in 2004, Lt. Col. David Kilcullen, one of the US governments top terrorism advisors, called for a global Phoenix program*.
According to the official story Col. Theodore Westhusing, who didnt agree on the _War on terror_ committed suicide in June 2005, leaving a note _I cannot support a mission that leads to corruption, human rights abuses and liars_: https://www.thenation.com/article/re...m-war-tactics/

_Phoenix_ has also become the template for providing internal security for Americas elite. This process also began immediately after 9/11 with the _Patriot Act_ and a series of Presidential executive orders, which have legalised the administrative detention and murder of American citizens.
Just as _Phoenix_ established _Intelligence Operations and Coordination Centers_ in every province and district in South Vietnam, the _Department of Homeland Security_ has established _Fusion Centers_ and the Department of Justice has established _Joint Terrorism Task Forces_ across the USA to coordinate all the police, civic, security, and military units in an area.
This merging of government and corporate forces against the public is perhaps the most insidious of the _Phoenix_ programs effects on American society.
Many key phrases in the War on Terror, including _administrative detention_, _high value target_ and _targeted assassination_ were already used in _Phoenix_.

In our Brave New World, CIA kidnappings, torture, and assassinations are glorified on TV and the movies for propaganda.
Now that the _Phoenix_ structure is firmly in place, it is only a matter of time until we enter the final phase, a continuing array of (false flag) terror, while constitutional rights are systematically violated by a terrorist government: http://www.feedyourneedtoread.com/fe...e-vietnam-war/


The most named source for information on Phoenix is the book _The Phoenix Program__ (1990) by_ Douglas Valentine: https://ia800400.us.archive.org/11/i...0Valentine.pdf
I cannot recommend this book, however. Valentine tries to explain how the CIA works as a whole, but in my opinion this goal was too ambitious...

I actually found the appendix to the book more interesting than the book itself: http://hestories.info/the-phoenix-program.html?page=38
The appendix details an example of a Psyops Comic Book _Gia dinh ong Ba va Chien Dich Phung Hoang_ (Mr, Ba's Family and the Phoenix Operation).
This had to teach the Vietnamese that the good Americans will help them to defeat the evil Vietcong.




> Caption 3. The cruel Communists kill innocent people again!
> 
> 
> Caption 4. Following is the news: "This morning at nine A.M., a Lambretta was blown up by a Communist mine five kilometers outside Phung Hiep village. Two children were killed, three women wounded. The Communists continue to terrorize people!"
> 
> Caption 5 ."Hello, sister Tu!"
> "Why are you so late?"
> "Hello, brother and sister. I am sorry I am late. I left early this morning, but we had to stop at the bridge because it was destroyed by a Communist bomb. We had to wait for the bridge to be repaired by a military engineering unit."
> 
> ...

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve found another book; David Yallop – _In God’s name, an investigation into the murder of Pope John Paul I_ (1984): http://docshare04.docshare.tips/file.../240435065.pdf
I’ve tried to keep the summary of this book short, but I’m afraid it’s too long...

The main person in this book is P2 member Michele Sindona, with excellent connections in the Italian and American Mafia and the Vatican.
I thought that this book was mostly about the involvement in both the terrorist attacks in the “_Strategy of tension_” and the murder of Albino Luciani in 1978 (33 days after he became Pope John Paul I) by the Masonic Lodge Propaganda Due (P2). However, the murder of Albino Luciani is only a small part of the book, the false flags are mostly ignored, but it’s mostly about how P2 laundered drugs profits with the help of the Vatican bank.


SINDONA – THE SHARK
Lawyer Michele Sindona started his career in 1942 buying food on the Black Market in Palermo and smuggling it with the aid of the Mafia to Messina, where it was sold to the starving population.
The Gambino family made Sindona an offer to manage the family’s re-investment of the huge profits from the sales of heroin. Sindona attended a Mafia summit on 2 November 1957. Seventeen months later he had bought his first bank, with Mafia funding.
Sindona created a Liechtenstein holding company, _Fasco AG_. Shortly afterwards in 1959, _Fasco_ acquired the Milanese _Banca Privata Finanziaria (BPF)_. The same year, Sindona also acquired the _Banca di Messina_, with 2.4 million dollars in funding (mainly from the Vatican and CIA).
_Continental Bank_ of Illinois, bought 22% of the _BPF_ bank from Sindona.

Sindona forged close links with Massimo Spada, one of the Vatican’s “trusted men”.
In 1964, Sindona acquired another bank, the _Banque de Financement_ in Geneva, _Finabank_. Vatican retained a 29% share in the bank, while _Hambros_ of London and _Continental Illinois_ of Chicago also had a stake.

Carlo Bordoni was recruited to set up the brokerage company, _Moneyrex_, on 5 February 1965. By 1967, run in an “ethical” manner, it was dealing in a volume of 40 billion dollars per year with net profits in excess of 2 million dollars.
Bordoni also looked over the banking operations of _BPF_ and _Finabank_ starting in 1966. Bordoni was shocked. _BPF_ was a tiny bank that could only survive through masked foreign currency “black operations” on behalf of _Credito Italiano, Banca Commerciale Italiana_ and other large Italian banks. Bordoni also found massive theft. The staff was transferring large amounts of money from the accounts of depositors without their knowledge. These sums were then moved to an account held by the Vatican Bank. The Vatican Bank took 15% commission before transferring the amounts to Sindona’s personal account at _Finabank_ in Geneva.
Bordoni’s discoveries at _Finabank_ were almost worse. The Managing Director, Mario Olivero played the share, commodity and currency markets all day. If he lost, the loss was transferred to a client’s account. If he won the profit was his.

In September 1973: in New York the Prime Minister of Italy, Giulio Andreotti, hails Sindona as “_the Saviour of the Lira_”. In January 1974, US Ambassador John Volpe congratulates Sindona (on the right) on being named the American Club “_Man of The Year_”.



MARCINKUS – VATICAN INC
All of the criminal activities by Sindona happened with the knowledge and full support of the _Istituto per le Opere di Religione_ (IOR, the Vatican Bank).
In 1967, the American Bishop Paul Marcinkus (the Gorilla) originally from Cicero near Chicago, was appointed as the Vatican Bank’s Secretary by Pope Paul VI. Since then he was practically running the Bank. Before 1967, the Vatican had already for a few years been involved with Sindona.
Since 1971, Marcinkus had been on the board of directors of _Cisalpine_ (Banco Ambrosiano Overseas) in Nassau, the Bahamas. Sindona and Calvi gave Marcinkus and the Vatican Bank 8% of _Cisalpine_ in return.

The Vatican Bank also owned some 20% of the _Banca Unione_; on the Board of Directors were Massimo Spada and Luigi Mennini. Mennini speculated, on behalf of the Vatican Bank, in foreign currencies alongside Bordoni.
The bulk of the Vatican’s investments on the US Stock Market were funnelled through _Continental Illinois_.

In 1971, the _Banca Cattolica del Veneto_ was “sold” by the Vatican to Calvi. On 29 October 1971, when the sale was completed, the shares were re-assigned to _Zitropo_, the company owned at the time by Sindona. Later _Zitropo_ became first a Calvi-owned asset and then a Vatican Bank asset. The shares of _Banca Cattolica_ remained in the Vatican safe.
On paper the Vatican Bank had made a profit of 7,724,378,100 lire by hiking the price of the shares. In reality Calvi paid the Vatican Bank 800 million lire for the privilege of using their name and facilities…
The Bishops in Venice were disturbed over selling “their” bank. Cardinal Albino Luciani was sent to investigate, and interviewed Cardinal Giovanni Benelli, who confirmed Calvi as the majority shareholder in the _Banca Cattolica del Veneto_, by paying 27 billion lire (approximately $45 million) to Marcinkus.

Benelli presented more details, including on a company called _Pacchetti_ which had been purchased by Calvi from Sindona. In 1972, _Pacchetti_ was traded at about 250 lire per share. Sindona instructed the _Banca Unione_ to buy _Pacchetti_ shares. By using nominees, the shares were then illegally parked in Sindona-owned companies. The price of the shares began to surge, eventually reaching 1,600 lire. Then all the “parking companies” dumped their _Pacchetti_ shares into the _Zitropo_ of Calvi, to inflate the value of _Zitropo_. Calvi paid much more than the company was worth. Sindona, having funded the entire operation with fictitious guarantees, made a huge illegal profit.
Benelli believed that the Vatican bank was an accomplice to tax evasion, illegal movement of shares and that in the 1972 scheme Calvi paid a separate 31 billion lire on _Credito Varesino_.
In 1978, a Government-appointed liquidator, Giorgio Ambrosoli, discovered evidence that Sindona had paid an illegal kickback to Calvi of 6.5 million dollars, who shared this fifty-fifty with Bishop Marcinkus.

In 1973, the US Justice Department was investigating a scheme in which 950 million dollars worth of fake bonds would be used to acquire _Bastogi_, a giant Italian company with interests in property, mining and chemicals. This involved Sindona and the Vatican bank (Marcinkus).
In 1973, Marcinkus confirmed his friendship with Sindona. 
In May 1973, Benelli visited Luciani, to inform him about the American investigation on Marcinkus’ participation in counterfeit securities and the American Mafia.

Archbishop Paul Marcinkus was never tried for his participation in these criminal activities. He finally left the Vatican in March 1990 and settled in Phoenix, Arizona. He died there in February 2006.
According to a member of the Mafia, Marcinkus had been present at a meeting when the decision was made to “suicide” Roberto Calvi in June 1982.


MONEY LAUNDERING
Sindona mastered the technique of acquiring troubled companies, dividing them up, selling off pieces, merging other pieces, shuffling everything and making a profit.
_Società Generale Immobiliare_ was worth 350 lire per share. The Vatican held some 25% of the 143 million shares. In the spring of 1969, Cardinal Guerri asked Sindona if he’d like to buy. Sindona took the lot – at double the market price. Sindona and Guerri also agreed on the sale of the controlling share of the Vatican in _Condotte d’Acqua_ (Rome’s Water Company) and _Ceramica Pozzi_.
Sindona’s initial payment of 5 million dollars was made with money illegally converted from the deposits of _BPF_. In the last week of May 1969, Sindona transferred the sum to a small Zürich bank, _Privat Kredit Bank_, which sent the money back to _BPF_, from there it was transferred to another Sindona-controlled company, _Mabusi Italiana_, which paid the Vatican. Further money came from _Hambros_ of London and the American _Gulf and Western_.

Exports would be invoiced at costs that were much lower than the real ones. The bent invoice would officially be paid via the _Bank of Italy_, which passed the (low) figure to the Taxation Department. The exporter would be taxed on this low figure.
The balance was paid by the receiver of the goods abroad directly to _Finabank_. In many instances Sindona-owned exporting companies showed a loss. Sindona bribed politicians to continue.
A similar crime was done on imports. Then the invoice was for a higher figure than the actual cost of the goods. When the goods passed through customs, payment of the artificially high figure would be made by the company to the foreign supplier. The foreign supplier in turn would assign the balance to a numbered account at _Finabank_ or one of the other Swiss banks.

Money was diverted to Gelli and Ortolani through the Panamanian company _Bellatrix_, controlled by Marcinkus and owned by the Vatican. _Bellatrix_ had been created by 3 P2 members, Gelli, Ortolani and Bruno Tassan Din, managing director and financial strategist to the giant Rizzoli publishing group.
The capital of _Bellatrix_ was only ten thousand dollars. They milked _Ambrosiano_ for 184 million dollars. 

Over the years, international banks were queuing up to lend Calvi millions upon millions of dollars. The majority of the loans were extended to the shell Panamanian and Liechtenstein companies and transferred to Peru. These small shell companies, eventually 17, many with a nominal capital of only 10,000 dollars, “loaned” massive amounts. The majority was owned by a Luxembourg company named _Manic SA_, which was owned by the Vatican Bank. The loans were never repaid.
That over 450 million dollars was loaned to a mere holding company, _Banco Ambrosiano Holdings_, based in Luxembourg, shows how corrupted the international banks really are.

P2 member José Lopez Rega also set up a large cocaine-smuggling pipeline between Argentina and the USA.
Dirty money from the Mafia in Mexico, Canada and the USA was also cleaned through the P2 network. The operation was very simple. To quote Carlo Bordoni:
“_These companies in Canada and Mexico were used to bring into the USA over the Canadian and Mexican borders dollars from the Mafia, from the Freemasons and from numerous illegal and criminal operations; the money arrived in suitcases and was then invested in US State Bonds. These were then sent to Finabank. Clean and easily negotiable._”


SINDONA CRASHES
When you transfer large amounts of capital to third parties, a hole begins to appear. It fills up with the declaration of false and nonexistent profits. The cash meanwhile continues to pour to third parties.
In July 1974, the holes were showing in Italy and the USA. In an attempt to fill the Italian hole, Sandoni merged _Banca Unione_ and _BPF_ into _Banca Privata_. The 2 large holes, have become one gigantic hole - 200 billion lire.
At this time his empire was crashing rapidly. Banks were collapsing in Italy, Switzerland, Germany and the USA. Sindona was wanted by the Italian authorities and was fighting his extradition from the USA.
According to the Italian press, the Vatican had lost more than 100 million dollars. The Vatican admitted that it had sustained some loss.

On 3 October 1974, Licio Gelli warns Michele Sindona that he will be arrested the next day. Sindona flies to Geneva, and then to New York City.
On 8 October 1974, the _Franklin Bank_ collapses. Losses to the _Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation_ – 2 billion dollars. At the time the biggest bank crash in American history. The collapse was followed by a number of arrests.
From October 1974 to January 1975, banks connected to Sindona keep crashing – _Bankhaus Wolff A.G._ of Hamburg, _Bankhaus I.K. Herstatt_ of Cologne, _Amincor Bank_ of Zürich, and _Finabank_. Swiss sources estimate that the Vatican lost 240 million dollars in _Finabank_ alone.

For over 3 years Sindona fights the Italian Government’s attempts to have him extradited. They wanted him to face charges in Milan involving fraudulent diversion of 225 million dollars.
In June 1975, the Italian authorities sentenced Sindona _in absentiato_ to 3 ½ years in prison, being found guilty on 23 counts of misappropriating 10 million pounds.
At the same time assistant United States attorney John Kenney, was investigating the illegal dealings of Sandoni. This included the Vatican Bank, which was involved in laundering Mafia money.
Sindona meanwhile was living in his luxurious apartment in New York. He used the Richard Nixon/John Mitchell law firm to help him fight extradition.

In September 1976, the Italian authorities finally arrested Sindona in New York. He was subsequently released on a 3 million dollars bail. Sindona remained a free man.
On 9 March 1979, the Justice Department indicted Sindona and charged him with 99 counts of fraud, perjury and misappropriation of bank funds. The charges stemmed from the collapse of the _Franklin National Bank_.
On 27 March 1980, Michele Sindona was found guilty on 65 counts, including fraud, conspiracy, perjury, false bank statements, and misappropriation of bank funds. On 13 June 1980, Sindona was sentenced to 25 years in prison and a fine of over 200,000 dollars.
Carlo Bordoni had been the main prosecution witness against Sindona, and got 7 years and a 20,000 dollar fine.
Sindona was subsequently found guilty of arranging his own false kidnap to jump bail, and sentenced to another 2 ½ years.

In 1985, a Milan court found Sindona guilty of fraudulent bankruptcy and sentenced him to 15 years.
On 18 March 1986, another Milan court found Michele Sindona guilty of ordering the murder of Giorgio Ambrosoli and he was sentenced to life imprisonment. He was due to be returned to the USA to first serve the 25-year prison sentence. With a life sentence, Sindona was expected to turn informer...
On 20 March, after drinking his breakfast coffee, Sindona screamed, “_They have poisoned me!_”. On March 22, he was dead.


CALVI – THE KNIGHT
In 1963, Roberto Calvi formed the Luxembourg company _Compendium_ – the name was later changed to _Banco Ambrosiano Holdings SA_. This shell company was the key to Calvi’s schemes.
Huge amounts were transferred to Calvi’s secret 4 Swiss accounts (at the _Union de Banques Suisses_ and _Credit Bank_ of Zürich) which he held jointly with his wife.
When Sindona crashed, business also became more difficult for his close associate Calvi. To continue, he set up the company _Suprafin SA_ in Milan. From 1975 to 1978, _Suprafin_ displayed massive faith in Calvi’s _Banco Ambrosiano_ – 50 million dollars’ worth.
By September 1978, Calvi had already stolen over 400 million dollars.

While Sandoni was in the USA, Calvi had fled to Buenos Aires, where he regularly discussed the current problems with Gelli and his right hand man, Umberto Ortolani.
_Ambrosiano_ shares plummeted further forcing Calvi to divert even more money to prop up the price. Gelli dropped several million dollars in the pockets of Nicaragua’s dictator Anastasio Somoza, who announced that it was an excellent idea for Calvi to open a branch in his country. In September 1977, Calvi opened an _Ambrosiano_ branch in Managua. Its function was to move money from the Nassau branch (where Marcinkus was director).
By now there were also Calvi companies in Canada, Belgium and the USA; another was planned for Peru.

Calvi was also laundering money for P2, with the assistance of the Vatican Bank. The money moved from _Banco Ambrosiano_ into a Vatican account in Italy, then to _Banco Gottardo_ or _UBS_, Switzerland. Fifty-five million dollars, for example, were diverted by Calvi from Peru to one of Gelli’s numbered account at _UBS Zürich_. Another 30 million dollars were transferred to Swiss accounts of P2 member Flavio Carboni (who recorded conversations with Calvi from October 1981 to May 1982).

Money stolen by Calvi was used by the Argentine military junta to purchase Exocet missiles from the French for the Falkland wars; Calvi’s bank in Peru assisted in that deal.
Millions went secretly and illegally to aid _Solidarity_ in Poland. The total amount that was funnelled on behalf of the Vatican to Solidarity was over one hundred million dollars.

On 9 June 1982, David Yallop (the writer of this book) called Roberto Calvi for an interview. When Yallop explained that he was writing a book on Albino Luciani and the _Banca Cattolica del Veneto_, Calvi reacted paranoid:
“_Who has sent you against me? Who has told you to do this thing? Always I pay. Always I pay. How do you know Gelli? What do you want? How much do you want?_”
Gelli suggested that Calvi would travel to London, where he was found hanging under Blackfriars Bridge in the City of London on 17 June 1982. This was quickly ruled a “suicide”.
According to the following, Calvi’s body was found with his hands tied behind his back: http://www.deepblacklies.co.uk/operation_gladio.htm

Hours before Calvi died, his secretary in Milan, Graziella Corrocher, had already been “suicided” from a fourth floor window at the Banco Ambrosiano headquarters in Milan. 
Within days a hole of 1.3 billion dollar was discovered in _Banco Ambrosiano Milan_.
On 2 October 1982, Giuseppe Dellacha, an executive at the _Banco Ambrosiano_, was also “suicided” from a window in the Milan headquarters.


CARDINAL CODY
Before John Patrick Cody arrived in Chicago he had left the diocese of Kansas City, St Joseph, with 30 million dollars in debt; earlier he had done the same in New Orleans.
The entire revenue of the Catholic Church in Chicago was 250 to 300 million dollars annually. Cody diverted hundreds of thousands of dollars via _Continental Illinois_ to Marcinkus in the Vatican Bank. Marcinkus would then divert money to cardinals in Poland.

When Cody was on one of his one hundred trips to Rome, he distributed expensive presents. When “new” Pope John Paul II visited the USA in October 1979, Cody presented him with a small wooden box with 50,000 dollars inside.
There is evidence that Cody had an affair with Helen Wilson. In January 1981, the Federal Grand Jury served a number of subpoenas on Cody, demanding to see his financial records. On 10 September 1981, Cardinal Cody got into serious trouble, because of an article in the Chicago Sun-Times: “_Federal grand jury probes use of church funds: Investigation centers on gifts to a friend_”.
Cody had apparently been illegally diverting as much as $1 million in church funds to Helen Dolan Wilson, a divorced mother of 2.
Cody helped Wilson get a job at the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of St. Louis, provided money for her luxury vacation home in Boca Raton, and had bought an expensive apartment for her in St. Louis. Cody had also steered insurance contracts to her son, David Dolan Wilson, and Wilson was the beneficiary of a $100,000 insurance policy on Cody’s life.
On 25 April 1982, Cody died, which stopped the investigation: http://niemanreports.org/articles/in...cardinal-cody/


THE MURDER OF POPE LUCIANI
On 6 August 1978, Pope Paul VI died (was this of natural causes?).
He was succeeded by the relatively unknown Albino Luciani, who called himself Pope John Paul I. On 27 August 1978, Luciani had dinner with his new Secretary of State Cardinal Jean Villot and instructed him to immediately start an investigation into the entire financial operation of the Vatican.

In early September, P2 member Mino Pecorelli published a list of 121 people members of Masonic Lodges inside the Vatican. Pecorelli’s motive for publishing the list was a struggle with his (former) Grand Master, Licio Gelli.
Pecorelli arranged for Luciani to get a copy of this list, according to Canon Law all Masons in the Vatican should be excommunicated. Here’s the list: http://www.libertyforlife.com/nwo/il...reemasons.html

Cardinal Giovanni Benelli informed the Pope about the Bank of Italy investigation into _Banco Ambrosiano_. It would be followed by criminal charges against Roberto Calvi and his fellow directors. The Vatican Bank was implicated in a large amount of illegal deals. Criminals inside the Vatican Bank were Paul Marcinkus, Luigi Mennelli and Pellegrino De Strobel.
On 28 September, Villot was informed by the Pope that to be replaced at once were: Marcinkus, Cardinal Sebastiano Baggio, Mennini, De Strobel and Monsignor De Bonis. This would make exposure of the entire fraud inevitable.
Every one of the clerical personnel whom Luciani was moving out, was on the list of Masons of Pecorelli. Villot was also on that list; Luciani told him that he would be replaced by Benelli…
Luciani also explained that all links with the _Banco Ambrosiano Group_ have to be severed.
Pope John Paul I had also decided that Cardinal John Cody was to be replaced…

Gelli reassured Roberto Calvi that the “problem” of the new Pope would be solved.
In the late evening of 28 September, early morning of 29 September 1978, thirty-three days after his election, Albino Luciani died…
At 4:30 AM, on the morning of 29 September, Sister Vincenza carried a flask of coffee to the study as usual, and called out, “_Good morning, Holy Father_”. For once there was no reply. Vincenza left, but when she returned 15 minutes later, the coffee was still untouched.
After knocking on his bedroom door, she opened the door, and found the Pope sitting in his bed with some papers in his hands. Vincenza, a skilled nurse, checked his pulse to confirm Luciani was dead.
Vincenza first woke up Monsignor Macchi to tell him the news. Next to see the corpse of Luciani were Father Diego Lorenzi and Father John Magee. Magee’s telephoned Cardinal Villot.

When Villot arrived on the murder scene, he took the medicine that Luciani had been taking for low blood pressure and removed the notes on the Papal transfers and appointments from the dead Pope’s hands. From his study desk his last Will was removed.
Villot then told the shocked members of the Pope’s household a fictitious account on how Luciani’s body had been found.
If Luciani had lived, then Villot’s removal from the Secretariat of State would also have meant his removal from the APSA. This organisation has probably more investments than Marcinkus’ Vatican Bank…
Dr Buzzonetti did a brief examination of the body and concluded a heart attack. The doctor put the time of death at about 11.00 PM the previous evening. According to skilled doctors, it would have been impossible to determine the cause and time of death after such a brief external examination.
Villot ordered that the body of Albino Luciani would be immediately embalmed (to destroy evidence).
Finally at 7:27 AM, Cardinal Villot told that the Pope was found dead earlier in the morning, at about 5:30 by the private Secretary of the Pope.

It’s clear that Villot had a motive for killing the Pope and he destroyed evidence.
It has later been confirmed that Sister Vincenza was the one who had found the Pope.
The Vatican released stories that the Pope had suffered from a bad health. His own Doctor for the last 20 years, Antonio Da Ros, said this was a blatant lie.
People in the Vatican realised that on 5 September, the Russian Orthodox Archbishop of Leningrad, Nikodim had died suddenly, after possibly drinking a cup of coffee intended for Albino Luciani.


WOJTYLA - THE NEW POPE
Then the Polish Karol Wojtyla was elected as new Pope, with the “original” name John Paul II. Wojtyla continued the corrupt policies of Pope Paul VI.
Villot was again appointed Secretary of State, Cody remained in control of Chicago for the time being, Marcinkus, aided by Mennini, De Strobel and De Bonis controlled the Vatican Bank, Baggio stayed on his post in the Vatican, and the corrupt Poletti remained Cardinal Vicar of Rome.
In 1977, Cardinal Benelli had to leave the Vatican.

Calvi, Gelli and Ortolani continued their massive thefts and frauds under the protection of the Vatican Bank.
José Mateos, known as Spain’s richest man, funnelled millions to _Opus Dei_. A considerable amount of this money came from illegal deals in Spain and Argentina with Calvi.
On 25 February 1987, Milan magistrates issued warrants for the arrest of Marcinkus and his Vatican Bank colleagues Mennini and de Strobel. All remained protected by Pope John Paul II in the Vatican,.
The following picture shows Marcinkus in front of Pope John Paul II.



DEAD MEN TELL NO TALES
In July 1976 Italian magistrate Vittorio Occorsio was in the middle of an investigation into the links between the neo-Fascist National Vanguard and P2. On 10 July, he was murdered by machine-gun fire.




> In 1967, Italian Judge Emilio Alessandrini wrote that the Bilderberg Group is one of the biggest promoters of the “strategy of tension”, and behind massacres in Italy. Alessandrini was killed in 1979.


Gelli contacted left-wing terrorist group Prima Linea, based in Milan, about Alessandrini as a possible victim. On the morning of 29 January, Alessandrini stopped at a traffic light. Five men fired bullets into his body. Prima Linea claimed responsibility for the murder.

On 9 March 1979, Cardinal Jean Villot blew out his last breath.
On 20 March 1979, Gelli telephoned Pecorelli at his Rome office, and suggested a peace talk over dinner the following day. After Mino Pecorelli left his office in via Orazio at 9:15 PM, 2 bullets were fired from within his mouth, a Sicilian Mafia gesture of “sasso in bocca”, to demonstrate he will talk no more.

The liquidator , Giorgio Ambrosoli had already collected evidence on 77 people, included men in the Vatican, like Massimo Spada and Luigi Mennini. He had evidence that the Vatican Bank was complicit in Sindona’s crimes.
By March 1979, Ambrosoli had computed that _Banca Privata_ alone had lost 257 billion lire as a result of the schemes of Sindona.
On 11 July, Ambrosoli completed his deposition. He would return the following day and sign the record of his testimony and available for further questioning that week. Later that day William Arico, his son Charles Arico and Rocky Messina fired at least 4 bullets from a P38 into the lawyer’s chest.  He died.
By 6 AM Arico was in Switzerland, one hundred thousand dollars had been transferred from a Sindona account at Calvi’s _Banca del Gottardo_ into an account of Arico at _Crédit Suisse_, Geneva.
On 18 and 19 March 1983, Sindona’s son Nino Sindona was tape recorded by the writer Luigi di Fonzoon. Nino said that “Billy Arico” was sent to Milan by Venetucci (a heroin smuggler and alleged member of the Gambino family) at the request of his father, and Arico murdered Ambrosoli.

Boris Giuliano had discovered cheques and other documents which indicated that Sindona had been recycling the proceeds from heroin sales through the Vatican Bank to his _Amincor Bank_ in Switzerland. He agreed on another meeting with Ambrosoli to compare notes.
On 21 July 1979 at 8:05 AM, Boris Giuliano went into the Lux Bar in Palermo for a coffee. A man fired 6 shots into Giuliano. Nobody had seen or heard anything. Giuliano’s position as deputy superintendent of the Palermo police and head of the city’s CID was taken by Giuseppe Impallomeni, a member of P2.

On 13 July 1979 at 8.30 AM, Lt-Colonel Antonio Varisco was being driven in a white BMW in Rome. A white Fiat 128 pulled alongside, 4 shots were fired and the Lt-Colonel and chauffeur were dead. One hour later the Red Brigades claimed responsibility.

On 19 February 1984, 2 days before an extradition hearing, William Arico fell to his death while trying to escape from the Metropolitan Correctional Center in lower Manhattan.


GELLI - PUPPET MASTER
Licio Gelli  (the Puppet Master, Il Burattinaio) had a wide range of contacts across the political spectrum from Andreotti and Fanfani in Italy to President Nixon and David Kennedy in the White House. They included intimate banking relationships with the Vatican Bank, _Hambros_, _Continental_ and _Rothschild_ in Paris.
P2 interlocks with the CIA and reaches into the heart of the Vatican.
He was in touch with the rulers of Argentina, Paraguay, Uruguay, Venezuela, and Nicaragua. Gelli organised the triumphant return to power of General Juan Peron. By September 1973, Peron had become President of Argentina. Peron showed his gratitude by kneeling at the feet of Licio Gelli, witnessed by, among others, Italian Prime Minister Andreotti.
See: Juan Peron and Licio Gelli.


In 1972, Sindona in a meeting with Maurice Stans, Nixon’s chief fund raiser, offered one million dollars in cash for his Campaign Fund.
Licio Gelli, attended the inaugural ceremonies of presidents Gerald Ford, Jimmy Carter, and Ronald Reagan. Gelli called himself a friend of George H.W. Bush.
Sindona had introduced Gelli to Philip Guarino, who became Reagan’s campaign leader in 1980. On 8 April 1980, Gelli wrote from Italy to Phillip Guarino of the Republican Party National Committee:
“_If you think it might be useful for something favourable to your Presidential candidate to be published in Italy, send me some material and I’ll get it published in one of the papers here._”
According to the state media, P2 was dissolved. According to Yallop, in 1984, P2 was still active in Italy, Argentina, Venezuela, Paraguay, Bolivia, France, Portugal, Nicaragua, Switzerland and the USA.




> In March 1981, police found a list of alleged members of P2 in Gelli's house in Arezzo. It contained 962 names, that included important state officials, politicians and a number of military officers, the heads of the 3 Italian secret services (SISDE, SISMI and CESIS), Victor Emmanuel (the son of the last Italian king), a top manager of the Banco di Roma (then Italy's third largest bank), a director-general of the Banca Nazionale del Lavoro (Italy’s largest bank), and future Italian Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi.


Here’s the list of P2 members: http://www.archivio900.it/it/documenti/doc.aspx?id=42

When Gelli noticed that his Swiss bank account was blocked, he flew to Madrid and then to Geneva on a false Argentinean passport. Shortly after he arrived in September 1982 at the bank, he was arrested.
On 10 August 1983, Gelli escaped from the Champ Dollon prison. He returned to Uruguay, a few miles north of Montevideo.
On 16 April 1992, a Milan court, found 33 men guilty of criminal fraudulent conspiracy relating to the collapse of _Banco Ambrosiano_. Among those to be sentenced were Umberto Ortolani (to 19 years) and Licio Gelli (18 ½ years). All 33 were granted bail.
In April 1998, Gelli’s sentence was reduced in appeal to 12 years, but Gelli “negotiated” to let him serve his sentence in his villa, and he had to surrender his passport. Gelli merely took another passport out of his safe. He was subsequently arrested on the French Riviera. Three days later the police searched his villa in Tuscany and discovered 150 gold bars hidden in the flowerpots on the patio (minimum value at the time £1.5 million).
The following May, after serving only a few months in prison, he was released on “health grounds”.

In 1996, Gelli was nominated as a candidate for the Nobel Prize in Literature, supported by Mother Theresa.
In 2003 Gelli told La Repubblica that it seemed that the P2 "democratic rebirth plan" was being implemented by (P2 member) Silvio Berlusconi.
Former Prime Minister Giulio Andreotti, who was maybe even higher in the (Masonic) hierarchy than Gelli, was sentenced to 24 years in prison. Because of his age, 83, he would not serve the sentence. After a series of appeals, Andreotti was cleared of having connections with the Mafia and in October 2003 he was cleared of complicity in the murder of Pecorelli.
See Gelli and PM Andreotti.

----------


## Raginfridus

Regarding studies claiming to reveal the causes of WWII, there's a gaping void where the Occupation of the Ruhr belongs. Furthermore, Polish victimhood is the grossest conceit propagated from that time. Poland's last rational leader Marshal Pilsudski, an anti-Bolshevist war hero, who maintained liaison with Hitler until his death, signed the Pact of '34 with Hitler as a jumping point to respectfully resolving the Gdansk Corridor dispute. The truth is inconvenient for the victors, I know, but Germany was not the belligerent, as the textbooks preach. Pilsudski's successors and their propagandists thrust the world into war; Danzig, ethnically German for the past 5 centuries, who had absolutely no say in becoming Polish, was all the leverage they needed to pull Berlin into a war, which they assumed would be easy.

But that's enough about WW2...


*
This document, titled Justification for U.S. Military Intervention in Cuba was provided by the JCS to Secretary of Defense Robert McNamara on March 13, 1962, as the key component of Northwoods.  Written in response to a request from the Chief of the Cuba Project, Col. Edward Lansdale, the Top Secret memorandum describes U.S. plans to covertly engineer various pretexts that would justify a U.S. invasion of Cuba.  These proposals - part of a secret anti-Castro program known as Operation Mongoose - included staging the assassinations of Cubans living in the United States, developing a fake Communist Cuban terror campaign in the Miami area, in other Florida cities and even in Washington, including sink[ing] a boatload of Cuban refugees (real or simulated), faking a Cuban airforce attack on a civilian jetliner, and concocting a Remember the Maine incident by blowing up a U.S. ship in Cuban waters and then blaming the incident on Cuban sabotage.  Bamford himself writes that Operation Northwoods may be the most corrupt plan ever created by the U.S. government.

*Chairman, Joint Chiefs of Staff, Justification for                        US Military Intervention in Cuba [includes cover memoranda],                        March 13, 1962, TOP SECRET, 15 pp.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Regarding studies claiming to reveal the causes of WWII, there's a gaping void where the Occupation of the Ruhr belongs. Furthermore, Polish victimhood is the grossest conceit propagated from that time. Poland's last rational leader Marshal Pilsudski, an anti-Bolshevist war hero, who maintained liaison with Hitler until his death, signed the Pact of '34 with Hitler as a jumping point to respectfully resolving the Gdansk Corridor dispute. The truth is inconvenient for the victors, I know, but Germany was not the belligerent, as the textbooks preach. Pilsudski's successors and their propagandists thrust the world into war; Danzig, ethnically German for the past 5 centuries, who had absolutely no say in becoming Polish, was all the leverage they needed to pull Berlin into a war, which they assumed would be easy.


It was truly a complex time (as most times are) and we had no business getting involved in Europe or Asia.

----------


## Firestarter

> Regarding studies claiming to reveal the causes of WWII, there's a gaping void where the Occupation of the Ruhr belongs.


I didn't really post anything about the causes of WW II yet.
The financiers of Hitler were the American and European elite from other European countries and the USA; see Anthony C. Sutton’s “_Wall Street and the rise of Hitler_” (1976): http://www.voltairenet.org/IMG/pdf/S...d_Hitler-4.pdf

It shows that both the "fascist" and the "allied forces" were financed by the same banksters...
I believe that one of the most important objectives was to destroy Germany.

The following companies were financing or working together with the Nazi regime (in between brackets some of the connected families):
Netherlands: Royal Dutch Shell (Queen Wilhelmina, Rothschild, Henri Deterding, Shell was and is British Dutch...), Mendelsohn, Rotterdamsche Bankvereniging, Carl Duisberg, Werkspoor;
Europe: Rothschild, Warburg, Schiff, Kuhn Loeb, J.H. Schröder Bank;
USA: W.A. Harriman, Chase National Bank (Rockefeller), Guaranty Trust (J.P. Morgan), Kennedy, John Foster Dulles, General Motors (J.P. Morgan, DuPont), ITT (J.P. Morgan), General Electric, Goldman Sachs, IBM (Rothschild).

The Interessen Gemeinschaft Farbenindustrie Aktien Gesellschaft (IG Farben) was the most important Nazi company, it exploitated the biggest concentration camp Auschwitz and produced Zyklon-B.
IG Farben was financed by Rothschild agent Max Warburg.
IG Farben and Standard Oil founded Standard Oil American IG with these board members: Walter Teagle (Standard Oil), Paul Walburg (Kuhn Loeb), Edsel Ford, Charles Mitchell (National City Bank, Rockefeller), Herman Metz (Metz Company). Already in 1922 the New York Times published an article that Henry Ford financed Hitler and in 1928 the German part of the Ford company merged with IG Farben.

Fritz Thyssen was one of the first German supporters of Adolf Hitler; Thyssen was financed with millions of dollars from Standard Oil, Ford, General Electric, DuPont, ITT (sent by Dillon Read & Co). The money profits were laundered by the Dutch BHS/Bank voor Handel en Scheepvaart (Queen Wilhelmina, Prince Bernhard), Brownbrothers & Harriman and UBC/Union Banking Corporation (Prescott Bush).

According to Gertrude Elias companies in the USA made profits of some 175 billion dollar from financing and collaborating with the Nazis. The financiers of Hitler included Ashke-Nazi “Jewish” bankers. Not a lot of people know that “Nazi” was short for Ashkenazi.

----------


## Raginfridus

Certain international financiers were bankrolling Bolshevism as well. There's money to be made during regime change, the ideology of the victor doesn't matter, as long as they remain in debt. Not a lot of people know the Ashkenazi bankrolled Bolshevism and the Czars.

----------


## Firestarter

Once again a book by Antony Sutton describes this – _Wall Street and the Bolshevik Revolutio__n_ (1974): http://www.voltairenet.org/IMG/pdf/S...volution-3.pdf

I found the book on financing Adolf Hitler more interesting, as Nazis are still quite controversial. Over here in the Netherlands, Germans still have a bad name for what they did in WW II.
A few weeks ago a 89-year-old man was bragging about his resistance heroics during the "occupation" (bezetting).
When I first replied that he was quite young to be a resistance hero, he replied that he was in the resistance automatically because his parents were. Then he said that he had delivered great British propaganda for the resistance.
When I told him that Adolf Hitler had been financed by amongst others the Royal Dutch Shell and the big banks in Britain and the USA he got mad and quickly left my company, after telling me that he doesn't have to listen to a liar like me...

----------


## Raginfridus

Not much is made of the Germans or Japanese in the US, we mostly just use Hitler as a boogeyman. The number of TV shows and documentaries about him are astronomical, but as a whole our understanding of those times and all the people is extremely shallow. The myth depends on knowing very little. Most Americans still believe the hoax that the Nazis were going to conquer S America, and the Communists were stopped because we out spent them on weapons.

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve found 2 “shocking” stories in the 1980s that involve (Knight of Malta?) George H.W. Bush.
It’s impossible to know for sure if they are true, and according to the “reputable” state media these stories are completely false “conspiracy theories”...
In this post the first of these 2.


Former CIA agent Richard Brenneke, on Italian TV, confirmed that the P2 lodge was involved in a deal that involved weapons for Iran if they would keep the American hostage drama going until after the presidential election (in which Jimmy Carter lost to Ronald Reagan, with Bush Sr. as his running mate).

Brenneke said that P2 Grand Master Licio Gelli was present at the October 1980 meeting in Paris where US and Iranian representatives discussed the deal. He claimed that George H.W. Bush, then US vice president, took part in a separate October 1980 meeting with CIA Director William Casey (Reagan's campaign manager).

Excerpts from the interview with Richard Brenneke: 


> The P-2 was involved in the operation for which I ended up in court, that is the delay in the liberation of the American hostages in Iran in 1980. Members of P-2 participated in the operation and even attended meetings in Paris and other European cities. The same people were involved in the arms smuggling into Iran which took place after these meetings while there was still an embargo against Iran. The P-2 collaborated with agencies of the American government in sending weapons to Iran after the meeting of 1980.
> (…)
> 
> "October surprise." The aim of the meeting was to organize the freedom of the hostages after, not before, the elections. The meeting was important because there were Mr. Casey, who later became the head of the CIA, at that time manager of the Reagan-Bush electoral campaign and Donald Gregg, who became ambassador to South Korea and at that time worked for the CIA and the National Security Council. At the meeting I attended Bush was not there, but Bush was...
> 
> The present President Bush was at that time a vice presidential candidate. From the information I had, I know that Bush was in Paris in the same days for meetings dealing with the freedom of the hostages and the payment of a ransom for their freedom. Gelli took part in these meetings. I do not know if he attended the same meetings with Bush but he definitely attended the same meetings I attended.
> 
> My accusations are very serious and I would not do it without evidence.... Some of these documents were given to the court on the occasion of the trial against me. They are still in the trial record. Some documents I gave to members of the inquiry commission of the U.S. Congress…


Brenneke also told that the campaign of George H.W. Bush was (indirectly) financed from Libya, through royalties paid by Qaddafi into Texas oil companies that supported Bush.
Ibrahim Razin (later more on Razin) confirmed that an agreement was reached between Bush and Iran that involved arms and the delayed release of the American hostages in Iran: http://ncoic.com/p2masons.htm
(archived here: http://archive.is/o6nbe)


In the spring of 1990, federal prosecutors charged arms dealer Richard Brenneke, because he claimed to have first-hand knowledge of the Paris meetings.
Brenneke was acquitted because not a single juror was persuaded that Brenneke was lying.

In 1986, Iran's ex-president Abol Hassan Bani-Sadr also told about a meeting between Republicans and Iranians in Paris in October 1980. Senior Reagan-Bush campaign advisers - Richard Allen, Laurence Silberman and Robert McFarlane - acknowledged that they had held a private meeting at Washington's L'Enfant Plaza Hotel in September or October 1980 with an unnamed Iranian emissary.

Gary Sick (former staff member of the NSC), who had worked for the Carter administration, also claimed that a deal was made between the Republicans and Iran for a delayed release of the hostages.

Ari Ben-Menashe was an Iranian-born Israeli who worked for the Israeli military intelligence from 1977-87. In the spring of 1986, he came with accurate stories about the arms-for-hostage deals with Iran.
Ben-Menashe asserted that in October 1980, Bush Sr. went into a meeting at a Paris hotel with Casey and Mehdi Karrubi.

The brothers Jamshid and Cyrus Hashemi served as intermediaries between the Carter administration and the Iranian government (to get the hostages released before the elections).
Jamshid Hashemi claims that he and Cyrus helped arrange hostage meetings in late July and early August 1980 between Casey and cleric Mehdi Karrubi.

In an intercepted call shortly after the November election, John Shaheen (who knew Casey since they served in the OIS during WW II) tells Hashemi that he should begin "_a direct one-to-one relationship_" with Casey.
Before Shaheen's death in 1985, he told FBI investigators that he had introduced Hashemi to Casey (before he became CIA director).

The Senate “investigators” found out that Casey was in London, Monday afternoon 28 July.
They couldn’t find where Casey was on 26, 27 July 1980: https://www.washingtonpost.com/archi...f-2f107120dad3
(archived here: http://archive.is/W4ZF8)


Brenneke said the meetings took place 19, 20 October at the Crillon Hotel and at the Hotel Florida in Paris. He said Bush was in Paris less than 24 hours and Casey went on to Frankfurt after the meetings.

Heinrich Rupp flew a group of VIPs from Washington to Paris on 18 October 1980.
He said that possibly George H.W. Bush and William Casey were among the passengers.

Mansur Rafizadeh, chief of the Shah of Iran's secret police and covert CIA agent, was involved with the negotiations and confirmed that a deal was made to delay the release of the hostages in return for weapons to Khomeini's Iran.
Rafizadeh said that the deal was made by William Casey, Richard Allen and/or Bush Sr.

25 April 1980 - Desert One rescue attempt, while Oliver North is in Iran, is sabotaged by the CIA/Secret Team in communication with William Casey.
Cynthia Dwyer tells that the CIA caused it to fail (Dwyer gets locked up in Iran).

29 October 1980 (6 days before the 4 November election) - Carter is assured that $240 million in US arms and unfreezing Iranian assets will result in the release of the 52 hostages before the election. (???)

29, 30 October 1980 - Richard V. Allen and George H.W. Bush meet in Paris, France with the Iranian Mohammad Beheshti. Bush and Allen bribe Beheshti's representative to delay the release of the 52 hostages. (???)

20 January 1980, Inauguration Day - The 52 hostages are released.
9 February 1981 – The last American hostage, Dwyer is finally released and returns to the US.

Late February/Early March 1981 - Cyrus Hashemi begins shipments of US arms to Iran, claiming they are "_part of an effort necessary to get the hostages released_".

21 July 1986 - Cyrus Hashemi dies in London of a “rare form of acute leukemia”.

Barbara Honegger, part of Reagan's campaign team, said that Cyrus Hashemi was murdered by government agents because of his knowledge of the arms-for-hostages deal.
Honegger also confirmed that William Casey knew in advance about the (failed) Desert One rescue mission of April 1980.
Later Honegger was present at a meeting in a “party atmosphere” because “_Dick [Allen] cut a deal_" to prevent the “October surprise” release of the American hostages.

William Casey, Richard Beal, Cyrus Hashemi, Jalal Al-din Farsi, and Ayatollah Mohammed Baheshti, allegedly involved in the 1980 “October Surprise” deal, all died very suddenly and mysteriously.

In 1988, Los Angeles attorney James H. Davis represented 15 of the 52 hostages to demand compensation because their release had been delayed by the Reagan campaign.

It’s very strange that nobody could find evidence on the whereabouts of George H.W. Bush, Donald Gregg, and William Casey on 19 October 1980 (when some claim they were in Paris): http://www.informationclearinghouse....rticle3862.htm
(archived here: http://archive.is/rVC8X)

----------


## Firestarter

The second story is even better (or should I say worse?)…
It concerns the murder of Swedish Prime Minister Olof Palme on 28 February 1986.

On 25 February 1986, Licio Gelli sent a telegram to one of George H.W. Bush's close confidants, Philip Guarino: 


> Tell our friend that the Swedish tree will be felled.



That is according to both Barbara Honegger and CIA agent Ibrahim Razin (a.k.a. Agent Zero). According to Razin it was sent by Ortolani on behalf of Licio Gelli. Razin even claimed that the text of the telegram exists in the archives of the National Security Agency.

See some excerpts from the interview of Ibrahim Razin (by Ennio Remondino) for Italian TV in May 1990: 


> During summer “1985” (???) I interrogated a very important leader of the American mafia, whose name I cannot mention, who told me that such a telegram was sent from Gelli to Philip Guarino, at that time one of the most outstanding members of the Republican circle around Bush.





> (…)
> It left with the signature of Licio Gelli and was addressed to Philip Guarino. It was sent from South America, from one of the southernmost regions of Brazil. According to the most reliable information it was sent by a man called Ortolani on behalf of Licio Gelli or in any case on Gelli's instructions.
> The telegram said: "Tell our friend that the Swedish tree will be felled".
> (...)
> I can give you some other collateral details. For example, a week before Palme's death, an agent named Michael Townley was in Stockholm. Townley was involved in the assassination of the Chilean Orlando Letelier, some years ago in Washington. Townley was a political dirty tricks specialist.... It is a definite fact that the weapons traffic had a lot to do [with Palme's death].


http://ncoic.com/p2masons.htm
(archived here: http://archive.is/o6nbe)
(???) 1985 must be an error…




> While Sandoni was in the USA, Calvi had fled to Buenos Aires, where he regularly discussed the current problems with Gelli and his right hand man, Umberto Ortolani.


 
Michael Vernon Townley is an interesting name.
Townley confessed to being involved in the 1976 assassination of Orlando Letelier, a former Chilean Ambassador to the US who was blown up in a car in Washington DC. Townley also testified against 3 Cubans charged in the assassination.
Townley was extradited by the Chilean authorities to the US in 1978, served 62 months in prison for his role in the Letelier assassination.

In 1979, while in prison, Townley reportedly said he was ordered by his Chilean sponsors to kill Olof Palme at a 1976 meeting in Madrid.
In that period, the Swedish Prime Minister was working with Letelier to make an international pariah of the Pinochet regime: https://www.nytimes.com/1986/06/09/w...ion-in-us.html


CIA-agent Gene Tatum (in an interview with Peter Ford) said that the secret OSG was behind the assassination of Swedish PM Olof Palme because he wasn’t cooperating with the arms sales to Iran and Nicaragua. OSG had Oliver North in a leading role, with George H.W. Bush in command.

Some excerpts from the interview of Tatum by Peter Ford (unfortunately the translation isn’t very good…): 


> Ford: Were Bush involved ... in some sort of complications ... it was not a foreign minister or? Who was it who was murdered in Sweden?





> Tatum: Olof Palme. Sweden's prime minister...
> I was informed that the OSG was behind it and used "assets" [professional killers] in South Africa.
> Ford: Well ... and why he was "neutralized"?
> Tatum: User certificates for weapons transports around the world were very important in "Iran-Contra". Without the certificate, it was very hard to export weapons without violating international laws and ending up in prison. So they needed these to ship out weapons [to Iran and the Contras].
> Oliver North wanted to make use of Sweden’s arms manufacturers Bofors, so asked the Prime Minister. But the Prime Minister didn’t want to get involved and threatened to turn this over to "The International Community" (UN) because it was illegal.


 http://www.leopoldreport.com/JohnA.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/nzPS0)


See Olof Palme and Henry Kissinger.

----------


## Firestarter

I´ve found a good story on the circumstances surrounding the murder of Olof Palme in February 1986. It was written in 1988.
It explains how drugs and money laundering finance terrorism. The most important man in this story is Theodore Shackley.



> In a 28 June 1987 letter from Khun Sa to the US Justice Department, Richard Armitage, Theodore Shackley (former Deputy Director CIA from Covert Operations) and others are named as being involved in drug trafficking: https://www.dailykos.com/stories/201...y-Seal-in-1986


It is not only relevant to this thread, but also to the following: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6610520


The writer introduces some unknown organisations that control the international drug trade, money laundering. These organisations are intertwined (most of them I had not heard of).
- Operation Condor: a terrorist organisation located in Chile affiliated with both the Chilean secret service and the CIA.
- World Finance Corporation (WFC), the gigantic banking system that was set-up in Miami by Cuban exiles to launder money and finance terrorism.
- World anti-Communist League (WACL): a terrorist supporting, fascist organisation under the guise of fighting Communism.
- Association of Former Intelligence Officers (AFIO): the intelligence agency for WACL, and in control of the CIA.
- The Enterprise: the people specialised in money laundering and financing terrorism - Ted Shackley himself, Thomas Clines, Richard Secord and Albert Hakim.




> After the coup failed, Borghese fled to Franco's Spain, where he died in 1974 (according to Delle Chiaie by poisoning). Delle Chiaie and Borghese met Dictator Gen. Augusto Pinochet in Chile on 29 April 1974. Also present was Col. Jorge Carrasco, a protagonist in Operation Condor's tortures and murder.


Michael Townley, for Condor, arranged a number of political murders, including Chiles former Foreign Minister and Ambassador to the US, Orlando Letelier, by a car bomb. Townley had planned this murder with CIA trained Cuban exiles.
In 1976, Townley was in Madrid together with the Italian terrorist Stephano delle Chiaie. They weren´t successful in assassinating Olof Palme on that occasion.

Operation Condor carried out assassinations (mostly in Latin America). Condor was to a large extent supported by the CIA. In 1974, it was disclosed by an American Senate committee, that CIA agents in Latin America had instructed Condor operatives in torture methods. At the time, the CIA chief for its Latin American branch was - Theodore Shackley.
Condor´s Banzer plan (named after the Bolivian dictator) was especially brutal. It involved the torture and murder of nuns, priests and bishops, and included the assassination of El Salvadorian Archbishop Oscar Romero in 1980.
The Condor agents were supported financially by WFC, mainly by drug money. WFC laundered the money and channelled it to the death squads and Cuban exile terrorist groups in a long succession of Latin American terrorist attacks during the 1970s.
WFC was exposed and forced to close after a police investigation in the beginning of 1979.

In 1961, Ted Shackley was already the CIAs station chief in Miami. His closest colleagues were Thomas Clines and David Atlee Phillips. At the time Santo Trafficante was the USAs largest narcotics importer.
Later Shackley was transferred to Laos, where he allied himself with the heroin general Vang Pao and his Meo tribes warriors.
The death campaign in Laos was controlled by Shackley. The Meo soldiers along with American Green Berets from the Special Operations Group, under the leadership of General John Singlaub, killed ten thousands of men, women and children. Singlaub had a young lieutenant working for him with the name of Oliver North, and a lieutenant major Richard Secord. All 3 would become leading figures in the Iran/Contra affair in the 1980s, and part of the Secret team of Ted Shackley.
The Secret team also controlled the Nugan-Hand Bank in Australia, whose main activity was weapons and narcotics transactions. 

The Enterprise was led by Shackley himself, Thomas Clines, Richard Secord and Albert Hakim.  These were also heavily involved in Iran/Contra. 
Florida was the epicentre of large scale cocaine smuggling in connection with Iran/Contra.  This involved Shackleys people.  The court case was halted by Edward Meese, Reagans Attorney General. 
There was also a civil suit against Shackley crowd, including former WACL chief John Singlaub, for the bombing and assassination attempt on former Contra leader Eden Pastora that killed 7 people.

The Croatian fascist Miro Baresic (a.k.a. Tony Saric) made explicit death threats against Palme.
Baresic was sentenced to life in prison for the murder of the Yugoslavian ambassador to Sweden. After his associates took a plane hostage and threatened to blow up the plane with the 86 passengers aboard, the Swedish government released Baresic  and 5 other imprisoned Croatians. 
They flew to Spain, and in the beginning of 1974 they flew to Paraguay. In Paraguay Miro Baresic worked directly under Condors Paraguay chief, head of the Security Police - Pastor Coronel.

Baresic decamped to Uruguay, where he became a key operative for the Condor networks.
In 1977, Baresic (under the name Tony Saric) came to the US on a diplomatic passport and acted as chief of security for Paraguays embassy in Washington DC. Later US law enforcement found out Baresics real identity and was extradited to Sweden. 
Baresic had requested for clemency.  These requests were personally blocked by Palme.
When Olof Palme was murdered, Baresic was still in Swedish prison.  On the day Palme was killed, Baresic was on unsupervised leave.
Yugoslavia had repeatedly and unsuccessfully pressed to have Baresic extradited. In December 1987, Miro Baresic was released and boarded a flight to his beloved Paraguay. Only after releasing him, the Swedish authorities decided they wanted to question him. 

In April 1978, there was a WACL conference in Washington DC in the presence of Baresic (under the alias Tony Saric). Two Swedes were also present, Ake J. Ek and Anders Larsson, as well as the Norwegian Tor Petter Hadland.
Anders Larsson was also at this Washington conference of WACL. Larsson had good relationships with the Anti-Bolshevik Block of Nations (ABN)  a WACL umbrella organisation under.
Ake Ek had various dealings with Hadland, Larsson, Miro Baresic, and numerous other neo-Nazis.
Hadland was Erik Bluchers right-hand man, Blucher was the leader of the Norwegian neo-Nazis. In 1981, Hadland settled in Orebro, Sweden while Blucher travelled to London. In 1983, Blucher left for Sweden (under the name Erik Olsen), where Hadland arranged an apartment for him.
When Olof Palme was killed, 4 Scandinavian WACL adherents were in Sweden. It seems strange that the Swedish authorities had no interest at all in these Scandinavians that were part of the WACL that in the past had threatened Olof Palme.

On 20 February 1986, Stieg Larsson delivered a mysterious letter with the text:  Palme Dead (a week before Olof Palme was killed).
One month before Palmes death, the Yugoslavian mercenary Ivan von Berchan approached Alf Karlsson of Sapo (Swedens intelligence agency). Von Berchan stated that a CIA agent using the name George Moran had been offered $2 million to murder Palme.  He knew the CIA agent from Libya at the end of the 1970s. Both Inger Baven and the secretary confirmed that Von Berchan had warned that Palme would be assassinated.

Olof Palme supported both Cuba and Chile under Allende and later the Sandinistas in Nicaragua. This could be a motive for neutralising him.
A short time before his death, Palme was making arrangements to stop the Bofors arms transports to Iran. This could also be a motive: http://spitfirelist.com/news/the-ass...of-olof-palme/
(archived here: http://archive.is/Jr7u3)


In 1976, Michael Townley had also been in Stockholm for the (then unsuccessful) assassination attempt of Olof Palme.

WACLs official facade is the General Secretariat of the right-wing Moon religious movements building in Seoul, South Korea. WACL holds yearly official congresses and outwardly looks like a legitimate organisation.
The death squadrons leaders were members of WACLs Latin American branch - CAL. Among their victims were the 72 killed when a Cuban airliner exploded over Barbados in 1975. That terrorist act was planned by members of the WACL Cuban exile group, Alpha-66.

Shackley became the CIAs chief of station in Vietnam. In 1972, he was relocated to Latin America. He became the chief of Operation Track II. Track II arranged a campaign of terror that led to Allendes overthrow in Chile to bring Pinochet to power.
Shackleys Cuban exiles established the World Finance Corporation banking system in Miami. It was used to launder Mafia boss Trafficantes drug money and then channelled to Condor and Cuban exiles terror groups, like Alpha-66, Omega-7 and CORU. 
The investigation into WFC was stopped by the CIA. The policeman who headed the investigation told the press that at least 28 CIA agents had worked in the WFC bank.

Shackleys close associate, David Atlee Phillips, headed the AFIO. 
Two of Shackleys associates trained terrorists in Libya, including Frank Terpil.  Terpil once explained to a journalist: 


> It is in reality the $#@!s from AFIO that run the CIA from the outside, as a shadow leadership: Ted Shackley, Phillips, Angleton, Conein...


Bofors weapons were bought through Swedish weapons dealer Karl-Erik Smitz.
The Danish ship Erria, smuggled Bofors weapons to both Iran and the Contras in South America. The Erria  was owned by Dolmy Business Inc, which was controlled by Richard Secord and Albert Hakim.
The leader of Svenska Incorporated was the drug and weapons smuggler, Steven Samos.  Samos was a close business partner of the Enterprise and deeply involved in Contragate.
Planes of St. Lucia Airways often transported Bofors weapons. St. Lucia was operated by the Enterprise and directed with the assistance of Oliver North.

Former high level US military intelligence officer Gene Wheaton was stationed in Iran during the late 1970s.
Wheaton and 2 colleagues, came across the illegal transactions of Shackleys team and prepared a report on these activities.  When Wheatons 2 colleagues were on their way to Washington with the report, they were conveniently murdered, and the report disappeared. Wheaton lists 17 murdered people by the Enterprise. There are many more, like Barry Seal and Don Arnow, who both had close connections to cocaine smuggler George Morales.
Kevin Mulcahy died the day before he would have given testimony in the lawsuit against the narco-banking system WFC.
Another chief witness, Steven Carr, was found dead of a drug overdose: http://spitfirelist.com/for-the-reco...-palme-part-2/
(archived here: http://archive.is/MeycE)

----------


## Firestarter

Ive found another good book about one of the major players in Propaganda Due (P2), Roberto Calvi, and his _Banco Ambrosiano_ (headquartered in Milan)_._
Rupert Cornwell  _Gods banker; The Life and Death of Roberto Calvi_ (1984): https://updoc.tips/download/free-pdf...upert-cornwell

Its a lot narrower in scope than the David Yallop book. The greater detail makes the book less shocking, but gives more insight in how _Banco Ambrosiano_ was used in a massive fraud.


*Roberto Calvi  Ambrosiano*
I expected that Roberto Calvi (1920 - 1982) would be a gambling man, but the book describes an ambitious man that was (a lot) more cautious than I expected. It looks to me like he was more a victim of the situation, who played along, than a real criminal.
In 1896, Monsignor Giuseppe Tovini founded _Banco Ambrosiano_ and would become its first chairman. The story about Calvi's arrival at _Banco Ambrosiano_ is that his father ran into a senior manager at Ambrosiano, Carlo Alessandro Canesi, who was looking for promising recruits. Roberto Calvi was swiftly taken on and became Canesis protégé in Ambrosiano. At the age of 45, Calvi was promoted to the rank of direttore centrale.

In 1967 or 1968, Michele Sindona took control of Calvi. Already in 1967, the US police suspected Sindonas involvement in a drugs ring between Italy and the US. The Italian authorities claimed that there was no evidence that Sindona was involved in drugs.
In 1971, Calvi was promoted to direttore generate (general manager) and became chairman in 1975. In 1972, Ambrosiano opened the Cisalpine bank of Nassau. The new bank was capitalized at $2.5 million, and attracted over $200 million of deposits, largely from elsewhere within the Ambrosiano group.

Its not certain when Calvi began his liaison with Licio Gelli and Umberto Ortolani, masters of Propaganda Due (P2). Some say as early as 1969 in Rome, when a pact was sealed among: Sindona, Calvi, Gelli and Ortolani. Sindona claims that he only introduced Calvi to Gelli some 4 years later. Others say that Calvi was initiated into P2 in August 1975 in either Zurich or Italy for 500,000 lire.
It seems certain that Calvi was under complete control of P2 around 1975. Calvi became a member of the P2 freemasons' lodge at the latest in 1976.


*Vatican  IOR  Sindona*
The _Istituto per le Opere di Religione_ (IOR, the Vatican bank) had been created by decree of Pius XII in June 1942, so WW II could become extra profitable for the Vatican's financial workings. The IOR can be seen as an "offshore" merchant bank in the heart of Italy. Because the Vatican is a sovereign state without exchange controls or border checks with Italy, its ideally suited for money laundering.
In 1958, Sindona with the help of a distant relative and the recommendation of Franco Marinotti (chairman of then Italy's largest textile company Snia Viscos), met Massimo Spada, chairman of the IOR.
The _Societa Generale Immobiliare_, of which the Vatican owned 33%, was not faring well. Sindona bought the interest in SGI from the Vatican at double the market price. As part of the deal, Sindona secured an option to buy the Banca Cattolica del Veneto from the Vatican. In 1972, Sindona sold this option at a usurer's price to Roberto Calvi.
Sindona bought 2 more companies from the Vatican: Condotte d'Acqua and Ceramica Pozzi.

In the 1960s, Pope Paul VI enlisted Archbishop Paul Casimir Marcinkus to become his unofficial bodyguard and aide. Sindona claimed to have had a hand in Marcinkus' appointment in 1967 as chairman of the IOR.
The IOR was a founding shareholder of the _Cisalpine Overseas_ bank in Nassau. In 1971, Marcinkus became a director of Cisalpine. This marks the start of IOR's secret association with Ambrosiano that lasted (at least) until Marcinkus remained director, 14 June 1982.
Sindona has claimed that he introduced Calvi to Marcinkus. 

Chief accountant of the IOR, Pellegrino de Stroebel, found evidence that _Manic SA_ and _United Trading Corporation_, front companies set up under the IOR wing, and their front companies, owed Ambrosiano's Latin American affiliates over $900 million. The main assets that secured these huge loans were shares in _Banco Ambrosiano_ itself. The IOR didnt only own its declared 1.6%, but at least a further 10.2%. On paper, it controlled Ambrosiano
Calvi paid unusually high interest rates on deposits by the IOR.

In the end, the IOR settled the fraud case for its involvement in Ambrosiano for $250 million. The Vatican emphasised that the payment wasnt an admission of responsibility.
In 1981, Calvi requested and got 2 letters of comfort from the IOR, which he hoped could keep Ambrosiano running. The IOR admitted ownership of the nominee companies in Panama and Luxembourg to which money had been lent.



*Fraud - Sindona*
Sindona evaded Italian legislation of the late 1930s, which forbade banks buying non-banking interests, by establishing foreign front companies (preferably in tax havens) to make these investments. Through the technique of trustee accounts, he transferred huge sums out of Italy into foreign shell companies, owned either by himself or his associates. This money would then be used to buy in Italy, or somewhere else.
Sindona effectively inflated the prices in his companies, which reaped "profits" that were used for further speculation. The public even believed that Sindona had the Midas touch; and as his reputation grew it became even easier to sell his shares at outrageous prices. Sindona would always retain majority control, usually concealed in an offshore labyrinth. When Sindona fled to the US, many of his assets passed on to Roberto Calvi.

Sindona made $40 million when he sold Pacchetti to Calvi, who got the option to acquire a controlling interest in _Banca Cattolica del Veneto_ from the Vatican.  In March 1972, _La Centrale_ (Ambrosiano) announced that it had paid the equivalent of $45 million for 37% cent of the Venice bank. In a few months Sindona had inflated its price from 200 to 1,200 lire per share. In June 1982, these shares were worth just 75 lire.
In 1972, Sindona used the $40 million to get control of _Franklin National Bank_. In the end, Pacchetti would cost Ambrosiano over $80 million. Here began Calvis habit of accumulating treasures in Italy at the price of troubles abroad. Zitropo would later become a millstone for Calvi.
In 1972, Calvi bought a stake in _Credito Varesino_ from the Bonomis, in April he sold it to Giammei, the IOR's stockbrokers in Rome, for 11 billion lire. In October, _La Centrale_, bought it back for 31 billion lire. Maybe this was a scheme to shift money around his group of companies.

Suprafin was established in Milan in November 1971 by 2 of Calvi's most trusted associates - Vahan Pasargiklian (later managing director of _Banca Cattolica del Veneto_, and Gennaro Zanfagna. Suprafin was inflated from 2 million lire, to 500 million lire, and finally to 1 billion lire. Suprafin was controlled by the Luxembourg holding company Anli and would mainly deal in Ambrosiano shares. Later Panamanian front companies La Fidele and Finprogram were used. In October 1977, another 4 companies joined them from Central America: Orfeo, Lantana, Cascadilla and Marbella. All were subsidiaries of _Manic S.A._ in Luxembourg.
By early 1976, Ambrosiano's share price had steadied. But because Calvi's losses accumulated, he was forced to take ever more risk to recover them.
All in all, some $1,287 million simply disappeared.

The Ambrosiano network was probably used in international arms trading.
According to Calvi's lawyer, Giorgio Gregori, his client claimed to have channelled $50 million to aid the Polish trade union Solidarity.
Gelli and Ortolani surely received huge amounts of money from Ambrosiano. The $55 million that Gelli tried to retrieve in person from a Swiss bank account, probably originated at Ambrosiano.
Anastasio Somoza, the late dictator of Nicaragua, was said to have received money from Ambrosiano. Calvi himself said to have provided financial assistance to the left-wing Sandinistas who overthrew Somoza in 1979.

On 24 November 1982, the Italian police arrested Stibam's proprietor, Henri Arsan, who was engaged in illegal arms and drugs trafficking of enormous proportions. Maybe it was just a coincidence that Stibam's offices were next to branch office No. 18 of Ambrosiano in Milan?


*Hambros  Evelyn de Rothschild  Chase Manhattan Bank*
In 1971, Sindona arranged that London merchant bank Hambros partnered with Ambrosiano in setting up _La Centrale_. Evelyn de Rothschild joined its board. Sindonas associate David Kennedy, Mormon and CEO of _Continental Illinois_ (the biggest bank in Chicago), was also in business with Hambros. Marcinkus (born and raised in Chicago) was (also) a friend of David Kennedy.

Hambros was also a partner in _Banca Privata Finanziaria_ that had been involved in the SGI deal.
After the _Bank of Italy_ warned Hambros on Sindona, the London merchant bank severed all ties with him. In November 1971, Hambros sold its _La Centrale_ stake, with 37% of the voting stock, to Compendium in Luxembourg and Evelyn de Rothschild left its board.

In 1978, _Cisalpine Overseas_ was headquartered in a building, owned by the Rothschild affiliated IBM. Another tenant of the same building  Tradinvest Bank and Trust of Nassau  was also associated with Ambrosiano.

Francesco Pazienza of Ambrosiano, asked his associate Robert Armao, linked to the _Chase Manhattan bank_ of David Rockefeller,  to evaluate Ambrosiano. The report presented on 9 December 1981 concluded that Calvi's bank (that was already collapsing) was a first rate investment.


*Italian politics  Rizzoli*
Calvi did just about everything he could to keep Ambrosiano going, including payments to politicians in Italy: to the Socialists and Christian Democrats (that even admitted receiving $3 million). By June 1982, the Communists would owe Ambrosiano 11 billion lire  on top of the more than 20 billion lire borrowed by Rome newspaper Paese Sera, indirectly owned by the Communists.

Calvi even acquired newspaper interests for publicity purposes
In July 1974, Angelo Rizzoli Jr. acquired the _Corriere delta Sera_, the biggest newspaper of Italy, after paying 44 billion lire. In 1974 alone, the paper lost 12 billion lire. Rizzolis finance director Bruno Tassan Din looked for financing through Umberto Ortolani, who introduced Rizzoli and Tassan Din to Licio Gelli.
_Banco Ambrosiano_, and other banks with members of P2 as executives, started financing Rizzoli. Rizzoli, with the financial support of Ambrosiano, kept buying newspapers, also to acquire political favours.

Calvi insisted that 80% of Rizzoli's capital would serve as security for the loan. Later this majority interest in the publishers was passed on to the IOR. According to Tassan Din, everything was orchestrated by Ortolani, who received a handsome commission for his work. Ortolani even joined Rizzoli's board.
The editor of the Corriere, Piero Ottone, was replaced by his deputy, Franco Di Bella (a member of P2).
By the autumn of 1980, the Rizzoli publishing group was in a wretched state. Tassan Din concluded that either the group had to be sold or it needed a capital increase (that could only come from Ambrosiano).
Calvi funnelled another 150 billion lire to Rizzoli.

On 7 October 1983, Rizzoli applied for _amministrazione controllata_, meaning that a moratorium would be placed on its debts, while outsiders went through the books.
They found that some 28 billion lire in payments had not been recorded in the company's balance sheets. Not only was the group close to bankruptcy; fraud was suspected as well.
On 18 February 1984, Angelo Rizzoli, his brother Alberto, and Tassan Din were arrested at their Milan homes. Alberto Rizzoli, less heavily implicated, was released in mid-March. Angelo Rizzoli and Tassan Din were freed just before Easter.


*Collapse of Ambrosiano  prison for Calvi*
In April 1976, Law "159" was added to the Italian legislation that made the illegal export of currency a penal offence. This made it much harder to operate the offshore companies for Ambrosiano.

In 1977, Sindona turned to Calvi for cash  but for the first time he refused. On 13 November 1977, in central Milan, scores of posters were plastered on walls, exposing that Calvi had "tens of millions of dollars" transferred to Swiss bank accounts (at Credit Suisse and UBS) held by himself and his wife. This included $4.8 million after the unsuccessful Bastogi takeover and $3.3 million on 11 November 1972 as commission on the Pacchetti/ Banca Cattolica del Veneto deal. Calvi quickly agreed to pay Sindona $500,000.
On 24 November 1977, Luigi Cavallo wrote a letter to Governor of the _Bank of Italy_ Paolo Baffi demanding action against Ambrosiano. In 1978, the inspectors went through the books of Calvis banks.
Calvi tried to keep the scandal covered up by opening (more) front companies in Nicaragua.

Giorgio Ambrosoli dug deeper into Sindona's affairs, and discovered some of the illegal arrangements with Calvi between 1971 and 1974. In July 1979, Ambrosoli reported that he discovered a $6.5 million commission paid by Sindona related to the Zitropo/Pacchetti deal, which gave Calvi the right to acquire the _Banca Cattolica del Veneto_ from the IOR. The money, he stated, had been divided between "_an American bishop and a Milanese banker_" (Marcinkus and Calvi) - $3.3 million was paid into Swiss bank accounts. On the night of July 11/12, Ambrosoli was shot dead at point-blank range.

At this time, the state-owned oil concern ENI stepped in to loan Ambrosiano a much needed $130 million, to be followed by other companies. In 1979, Banca del Gottardo (Ambrosiano's Swiss arm) secured credits for over $60 million, in which some a consortium including the world's biggest banks took part. In 1980, Midland Bank of France arranged a loan of $40 million, and in 1981 International Westminster led a group of banks that provided another $75 million to Ambrosiano's Luxembourg Holding company.
In mid-1979, ENIs Leonardo Di Donna wrote to Calvi to assure him that if Ambrosiano would lend more to ENI, he would be happy to provide more help to his bank's foreign subsidiaries. Tradinvest provided another $31 million to Cisalpine in Nassau, and lent another $50 million to Andino, in return for a credit of 100 million Swiss francs from Ambrosiano. _Banco Ambrosiano_ in Milan reduced its direct lending to foreign subsidiaries from $200 million in 1978 to a less suspicious $40 million in 2 years.

In the meantime the strange transactions continued. For example on 26 June 1979, the same $9 million was sent from Nicaragua to Liechtenstein to Panama to Luxembourg, to Nassau and then back to Nicaragua again. Investigators presumed this was done to "generate income" in Luxembourg.
Although everything was directed from Milan, nothing showed up on the books of the parent bank itself.

On 4 March 1980, 38 senior bankers from Italcasse's savings institutes were arrested and charged with making irregular loans.
On 25 June 1980, Mario Genghini was finally declared bankrupt by a Rome court, leaving behind a total debt of 450 billion lire, a third of them to Ambrosiano itself.
That summer Massimo Spada, once of the IOR and now chairman of Ambrosiano's own Banca Cattolica del Veneto, was arrested and charged with involvement in Sindona's fraudulent bankruptcy in 1974. Luigi Mennini, the successor of Spada at the IOR, was similarly charged.

Then Gelli's members list of 962 names of the P2 lodge was found, together with 32 dossiers and information on payments. There were 24 journalists, 38 parliamentarians (including 2 ministers), Calvi, Sindona, Angelo Rizzoli, Tassan Din, and Mario Genghini (the other notable beneficiary of Ambrosiano's generosity). Franco Di Bella, the editor of _Corriere delta Sera_, was forced to resign shortly afterwards because he was on this list.
Shortly after Calvi was arrested and locked up in prison for 2 months. Antonio Tonello, chairman of both Toro and Credito Varesino, followed him behind bars. Carlo Bonomi and Giorgio Cigliana, chairman and general manager of Invest (of the Bonomi group), were also locked up.
Massimo Spada and Carlo Canesi were only allowed to remain free because of their advanced age (Canesi died during Calvi's trial, aged 87).

On 20 July, judge Roda Bogetti, sentenced Calvi to 4 years in jail and a fine of 16 billion lire. Tonello got 3 years and an 8 million lire fine. Giorgio Cappugi and Giuseppe Zanon di Valgiurata (general manager and deputy chairman of _La Centrale_) got lesser punishment.
Everyone else was acquitted, including Carlo Bonomi and Giorgio Cigliana.
 Calvis lawyers immediately appealed and he was released on bail. Although he had to surrender his passport, he could resume his career as chairman of _Banco Ambrosiano_ like nothing had happened.
The _Bank of Italy_ continued to haunt Calvi, by demanding a full list of all shareholders owning 10,000 shares or more in Ambrosiano's overseas affiliates. In August, it removed Calvis voting rights in Rizzoli and the Corriere.

Orazio Bagnasco bought a large stake and became vice-chairman of Ambrosiano.
 Carlo Pesentis Italmobiliare group had been supported by large borrowings from Ambrosiano. On 10 March, Pesenti joined Ambrosiano's board, with Italmobiliare as its largest shareholder (with 3.62%). The average price he paid, was just under 55,000 lire per share, which put the estimated value of Ambrosiano at almost $2.1 billion (on paper more than Chase Manhattan bank).
In 1981, results were displayed that profits for Ambrosiano had tripled to 43 billion lire, while its net assets had more than doubled. On May 1, Marcinkus said the IOR placed its money where they gave the best return, and that Ambrosiano had been "an excellent investment".

The _Bank of Italy_ made public that _Banco Ambrosiano_ showed abnormal high lending to unspecified "third parties" - exceeding $1,400 million. This was concentrated in 3 banks: Banco Andino in Lima (Peru), Ambrosiano Group Banco Comercial in Managua (Nicaragua), and Ambrosiano Overseas.
On June 2, Marcinkus flatly denied Calvi the help he requested.


*Calvi flees and is murdered in London*
Calvi with Flavio Carboni disappeared to Austria, and reached his final destination in London.
Possibly Calvi chose London, to hook up with the "London Lodge" of freemasons of which Calvi implied it had an enormous financial influence and had helped him in the past.
Hans Kunz, the Swiss businessman and friend of Carboni, organised the private jet to take them to London. 

Calvi spoke 3 times by phone with his daughter Anna in Zurich, insisting that she should leave Europe for the US the very next day: 


> Something really important is happening, and today and tomorrow all hell is going to break loose.


Calvi promised he would be in touch the following morning to make sure she was on her way. This sounds like Calvi had planned to blow the whistle on the whole affair.
The next day, Friday, Calvi was found death, hanging under the Blackfriars Bridge. He had almost £7,400 in cash stuffed in the pockets of his suit (mostly in dollars and Swiss francs). There were also lumps of stone weighing over 10 pounds stuffed down his trousers.
Carboni took a private plane to Austria on Sunday. He was arrested close to Lugano at the end of July.

In Italy public opinion was convinced that Calvi was murdered.
The fact that Calvi promised to call his daughter already makes it unlikely that he would commit suicide.
Roberto Calvi suffered from vertigo and could not have managed to climb 25 feet down a ladder from the embankment parapet, and then clamber across the scaffolding to commit suicide.
Why should he have gone to Blackfriars Bridge, 5 miles from where he stayed? Calvi had enough barbiturates in his room to kill himself painlessly.

Calvi had taken a briefcase on his trip, from which he never separated; this disappeared without a trace.
On 23 July, it was decided that Calvi died by a suicide.
In the second inquest, in which chief pathologist at Guy's Hospital Professor Keith Simpson admitted that as Calvi was 62 years and in bad shape, it would have been very difficult for him (carrying 10 pounds of stones) to kill himself in this manner. Simpson admitted that it would have been possible for Calvi to have been taken to the spot in a boat, and his body then pulled up from the scaffolding by professional killers.
On 29 March 1983, Lord Chief Justice Lane ordered that the suicide verdict be quashed, and ruled an open verdict.


*Ambrosiano Nuevo*
Six (later to become seven) banks were involved in a restart of Ambrosiano. From the public sector: Banca Nazionale del Lavoro (BNL), the Istituto Bancario San Paolo di Torino, Istituto Mobiliare Italiano (IMI). The smaller private sector was represented by: Credito Bergamasco of Bergamo, Banca Popolare di Milano and Banca San Paolo from Brescia.
On 4 August 1981, the 3 commissioners formally requested that Ambrosiano be liquidated. After the declaration of insolvency by a Milan bankruptcy court on August 26 only a formality.
The seven banks agreed to put up an initial capital of 600 billion lire for the new bank. Theoretically, Banca Nazionale del Lavoro, simultaneously one of the main creditors of Ambrosiano Luxembourg and a leading shareholder in _Nuovo Banco Ambrosiano_, could sue itself.

----------


## Firestarter

The story on why we need intelligence agencies violating out constitutional rights is something like they protect us from very dangerous criminals and terrorists.
As intelligence agents have been involved in many of the most horrible atrocities in world history in reality we need protection from the psychopaths that control our intelligence agencies...

The IRA has supposedly been involved in the independence struggle againt the English oppression of Northern Ireland.
It´s not quite clear why they would stage terrorist attacks against innocent British civilians, as this would harm their popularity.


According to a secret document, 1 in 4 IRA members was working for intelligence services, while about half of senior IRA members were intelligence assets.
The document describes British agents in the Garda, Garda agents in Northern Ireland, IRA agents in the RUC and Garda and RUC agents in the IRA.

The document also claims MI5 had a network of agents with the Garda.
Lord Stevens, the former Met chief, reportedly said that only 3 of the 210 terrorist suspects he arrested in a probe in Northern Ireland were not working for the RUC, MI5 and/or the Army.

At the centre of the web of intrigue sat the IRAs head of internal security, the agent known as Stakeknife, who took information from rogue gardai while working for British intelligence.
Freddie Scappaticci has been named as the real name of Stakeknife. See Scappaticci at the funeral of IRA man Larry Marley in 1987.


Ian Hurst has been reported as the first member of the the Army's Force Research Unit (FRU), an undercover operation run by Britain in Northern Ireland for 2 decades. Hurst was responsible for handling agents in the IRA and also had access to other agents reports on military intelligence computers.
Hurst has repeatedly claimed that some members of the RUC, UDR and Army colluded with terror groups. Hurst also backed claims that Martin McGuinness, operational command of Northern Command of the IRA, reported to British foreign intelligence agency MI6: https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...-28694353.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/mLiMC)


Freddie Scappaticci strongly denied he ever worked for British intelligence.
Former intelligence officer Martin Ingrams threatened to provide documents that Scappaticci´s denials are false.

Members of the Garda Siochana told The Observer that Scappaticci's second in command during the Eighties, the late IRA veteran John Joe Magee, worked for the security forces on both sides of the border.

Former Army agent Peter Keeley (code name Kevin Fulton) infiltrated the IRA for FRU.
Keeley was arrested in London after he alleged that the RUC and Garda Special Branch failed to prevent the Omagh bomb massacre in August 1998 and had given evidence to reporters about Stakeknife: https://www.theguardian.com/politics...rthernireland1
(archived here: http://archive.is/EUA8J)

----------


## Firestarter

> Mansur Rafizadeh, chief of the Shah of Iran's secret police and covert CIA agent, was involved with the negotiations and confirmed that a deal was made to delay the release of the hostages in return for weapons to Khomeini's Iran.
> Rafizadeh said that the deal was made by William Casey, Richard Allen and/or Bush Sr.


 The “Witness statement” from the American Terence Charles Byrne Sr., 1 May 1991 includes information on installing Khomeini and making a deal on delaying the releaso of the American hostages.
Byrne Sr. became a Director of Allivane International registered in the UK, that was founded by his son Jr. (who asked him to join the board).

Byrne Sr. details that later CIA director William Casey (who had been Reagan’s campaign manager) and Edwin Meese (counsellor to President Reagan) were arming Ayatollah Khomeini’s Iran (in a deal that involved the release of the hostages). Some of the arms were shipped via the UK.

Casey knew Iranian politician Mohammed Hashemi that was involved in toppling Shah Pavlavi of Persia to get Ayatollah Khomeini into power of Iran. Hashemi became minister in Khomeini’s government. Casey negotiated with Hashemi to keep the hostages locked up until Reagan had been crowned US president.


Byrne had information that a helicopter involved in rescuing the hostages on the orders of President Carter that collided and crashed was delibaretely sabotaged.

The US also helped to supply Iraq with weapons through loans with which they could buy them in countries like Jordan and Saudi Arabia.
Since Allivane was supplying weapons to both Iraq and Iran. The ammunition provided from the UK included biological and chemical weapons.

Joost de Graaf of Muiden Chemie from the Netherlands supplied information that led to Allivane being shut down.
Astra converted to explosives from Muiden Chemie and Allivane into ammunition.

In 1982, Sir John Cuckney set up the Defense Equipment Finance Department of Midland Industrial Trading Services that arranged all the financial arrangements: http://web.archive.org/web/201309270...20ByrneSnr.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

In 1983, our wonderful media published big stories on the trial of Klaus Barbie (the Butcher of Lyon), who was sentenced to life in prison.
In my opinion Barbies remarkable career since the end of WW II, is more interesting than the crimes he did during...

In the spring of 1947, US Army Counterintelligence Corps (CIC) agent Robert S. Taylor (stationed in Munich) recruited Klaus Barbie, the one-time Gestapo Chief of Lyon. The CIC used none other than the Ratlines of Licio Gelli (later the grandmaster of P2) to let Barbie escape to South America.
In 1965, the West German foreign intelligence agency BND recruited Barbie under the codename "Adler".

Stefano della Chiaie testified that Barbie helped to organise an alliance of military leaders and cocaine barons to overthrow Bolivias democratically elected government in the 1980 so-called Cocaine Coup that was obviously tied to Operation Condor. The group called itself the Fiances of Death and was in close contact with Argentine intelligence.
On 17 June 1980, 6 of Bolivias biggest drugs traffickers met with the military conspirators to make a deal that included the cocaine trade. The cousin of cocaine baron Roberto Suarez, Luis Arce-Gomez, also recruited terrorists associated with Gelli, like the Italian Stefano della Chiaie. 

In the first stages of the coup, the Fiances of Death caught labour leader Marcelo Quiroga, who had tried to indict former military dictator Hugo Banzer on drug and corruption charges. Quiroga was tortured by experts from Argentinas Mechanic School of the Navy. His castrated and mutilated corps was found a couple of days later.
In Bolivia, Barbie, was known as Klaus Altmann, see his military ID.


Bolivia now ensured a reliable flow of coca to Colombias Medellin cartel, of which a large portion was smuggled as cocaine into the US.
According to Argentine intelligence officer Leonardo Sanchez-Reisse, in the early 1980s Roberto Suarez invested more than $30 million drug money in various paramilitary operations, including the Contra forces.
Argentine intelligence officers, including Sanchez-Reisse and other Fiances of Death, trained the Contras.

In Japan, war criminals like _yakuza_ gangsters Yoshio Kodama and Ryoichi Sasakawa were set free and given important positions in Japanese politics. In the 1960s, Kodama and Sasakawa joined forces with Rev. Sun Myung Moon and dictators Chiang Kai-shek of Taiwan and Park Chung Hee of South Korea, to create the World Anti-Communist League (WACL).
Moon was a guest at Reagans first inauguration, and later paid Reagan and George H.W. Bush, to speak for his organisation.
Barbie reportedly also collaborated with Rev. Moons Unification Church to organise terror operations in South America.

After Bolivias cocaine government crumbled, Barbie was finally handed over to French authorities to be sentenced for war crimes in 1983 (he died in 1991): https://consortiumnews.com/2013/06/0...-toward-today/
(archived here: http://archive.is/suhYC)


According to David Yallop´s In Gods Name, Klaus Barbie with Gelli had also been selling arms to various South American countries and Israel (!):


> From 1965, Barbies activities in Bolivia had included arms deals not only on behalf of Bolivia but also for other right-wing South American regimes and Israel. It was through such arms deals that Klaus Barbie, an unrepentant member of the SS, and Licio Gelli became business partners: Barbie, who between May 1940 and April 1942 was responsible for the liquidation of all known Freemasons in Amsterdam, and Licio Gelli, the Grand Master of Masonic Lodge P2.

----------


## Firestarter

To finish the story on Klaus Barbie...
Nazi war criminals Walter Rauff and Barbie actively participated in Operation Condor.

Klaus Barbie worked for the Dulles faction of US intelligence in Germany until 1951, when he was shipped to Argentina and finally to Bolivia.
In 1964, when Bolivian dictator Víctor Paz Estensoro was replaced in a coup organised by Gen. René Barrientos Ortuno, Barbie was placed in charge of Bolivian internal security forces, which carried out counterinsurgency operations.
Barbie started the Estrella Company, which sold bark, coca paste, and assault weapons to former SS officer Friedrich Schwendt in Lima, Peru. Schwendt also worked with Walter Rauff in Chile. Schwendt and Barbie formed shipping company Transmaritania, that also made millions of dollars from cocaine. They bought their weapons via the Merex weapons company located in Bonn, West Germany of Gerhard Mertins and Hitler’s bodyguard Otto Skorzeny.

Rauff had been the head of the Milan Sicherheitsdienst (SD), which made him the chief SS security officer for northwest Italy. Rauff assisted SS Gen. Karl Wolff in the Operation Sunrise peace negotiations with Allen Dulles, who was the chief of the Office of Strategic Services (OSS) in Switzerland.
Needless to say, Rauff was never punished for his war crimes, but in 1948 was placed Damascus, Syria where he became advisor to the secret police and chief bodyguard of the President. In 1949, the rat-lines arranged his transfer to Ecuador, after which he settled in Chile. After the Pinochet coup in 1973, Rauff became one of the key advisors to Chile's DINA. 

In 1966, the World Anti-Communist League (WACL) was formed in South Korea. William F. Buckley, Jr. was instrumental in its creation.
That same year, WACL funded Aginter Press as a front for OAS terrorists and other European fascists. It was headquartered in Lisbon, and headed by former OAS agent Guerin-Serac. In 1965-71, Cuban exile groups led by Guillermo and Ignacio Novo, and Orlando Bosch, were involved in acts of terror and assassination. In December 1974, Orlando Bosch, Guillermo Novo, and Dionisio Suárez travelled to Chile to offer their services to Pinochet.
Contreras ordered the assassinaton of former Allende Minister Orlando Letelier. Townley and another DINA agent, Armando Fernandez Larios, obtained false passports and US visas, and on 21 September 1976 assassinated Letelier in Washington DC.

In March 1976, Argentine Army commander Gen. Jorge Videla carried out a coup in Argentina. The new military junta, that included the father of Queen Maxima (Zorreguieta) of the Netherlands, launched the "Dirty War" in which between 1976 and 1983 an estimated 30,000 disappeared. 
In September 1976, a two-month "Condor training course" started for agents from Chile, Uruguay, and Argentina at the SIDE office in Buenos Aires.

In October 1976, the Fascist International was formed in Rome.
The attendees included representatives of the CORU, Nazis, OAS terrorists, Blas Piñar's Fuerza Nueva, the Argentine AAA, and Italian fascists including the Italian Ordine, Spain's Guerillas of Christ the King (founded by Blas Piñar), the Associación Anticommunista Ibérica, Alianza Anticommunista Apostólica, and the Paladin group (headed by Skorzeny until he died in 1975).

After the 1980 Bologna train station bombing in which over 80 people were killed, Italian fascist Stefano Delle Chiaie fled to Bolivia.
In 1980, another coup was staged in Bolivia, organised by Gen. Luis Arce Gómez, who hired Delle Chiaie and Klaus Barbie. General García-Meza became the new Bolivian dictator. Barbie was chosen as chief of the internal security division, and Delle Chiaie would arrange support for the regime from Argentina, Chile, South Africa, and El Salvador.

In December 1984, Contra leader Adolfo Calero was in Chile. In late 1984, Oliver North asked the Pinochet regime to deliver British-made Blowpipe missiles to the Contras (so again Britain made a nice profit!). Chile offered 48 missiles, launchers, and training “on a no-cost basis".
North also arranged for Merex International Arms to deliver ammunition to the Contras. Merex had a branch office in Savannah, Georgia. At the time Combat Military Ordinances Ltd. was located at this address, controlled by CIA agent James P. Atwood. Among Atwood's collaborators were Walter Rauff, Klaus Barbie, and Friedrich Schwendt.

Klaus Barbie has also boasted that he participated in the capture and execution of arguably the most legendary revolutionary of the 20th century, Che Guevara.
See Guevara with the drug trafficking terrorist, CIA officer Felix Rodriguez, shortly before he was murdered in Bolivia.


Nestor Sanchez was one of the key Dulles operatives that played a role in Operation Condor and the Contra support operation. In 1984-85, with George H.W. Bush's approval, Cuban-born CIA agent Felix Rodriguez was introduced to Sanchez to plan death-squad operations in El Salvador against the guerrillas, and to supply the Nicaraguan Contras: https://larouchepub.com/other/2005/3...on_condor.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/Liq7u)


In 1953, Otto Skorzeny became a military advisor to Egyptian President Mohammed Naguib and recruited former SS and Wehrmacht officers to train the Egyptian Army. He later became an adviser to Egypt’s President Gamal Abdel Nasser.
In the 1950s, he also trained Palestinians in guerrilla tactics and was the mastermind behind early false flag terrorist attacks in support of the state of Israel.
One of his trainees was Yasser Arafat, the enemy of the Palestinians, who was made leader of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO).

In 1962, Skorzeny was recruited by the Mossad Israeli Intelligence agency where he worked with Avraham Ahituv and Rafi Eitan. Skorzeny spied on Egypt for the Mossad..
He also assassinated German rocket scientist Heinz Krug, who was working for Egypt, and mailed a letter bomb which killed 5 at the Egyptian military rocket site Factory 333.

Skorzeny made many trips to Argentina, where he became an advisor to Argentinean President Juan Perón and bodyguard to his wife Eva Perón: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...start=30#p5586

----------


## Firestarter

Steve R. Pieczenik published a book We Killed Aldo Moro, in which Pieczenik boasted that by not negotiating for Aldo Moro, he forced the Red Brigades to kill him.
On the day that Moro was kidnapped, US President Jimmy Carter sent Pieczenik to Italy where he was part of a "crisis committee" headed by interior minister Francesco Cossiga.

Pieczenik said the committee feared that Moro was so desperate that he would reveal state secrets to free himself.
They even leaked a false statement, attributed to the Red Brigades, that Moro was dead (when he was still alive): https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...o-killing.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/HW0cJ)


Pieczenik is certainly not the most reliable source for information. He has regularly been interviewed by Zionist pig Alex Jones to tell the most ridiculous stories.
Steve Pieczenik served the presidential administrations of Gerald Ford, Jimmy Carter, Ronald Reagan and George H.W. Bush as deputy assistant secretary. In October 2012, Pieczenik was still a member of the Council on Foreign Relations (CFR). Pieczenik has even been a business partner of propaganda writer Tom Clancy for a series of novels.

Pieczenik resigned from the Jimmy Carter administration in 1979, _over the handling of the Iranian hostage crisis_ (that in reality was staged by the CIA to get Ronald Reagan elected as president).
Before he joined the Ronald Reagan  George H.W. Bush administration in 1980...

Mayby the most ridiculous misinformation by Pieczenik is the following: 


> On October 20, 2011 in an interview with Alex Jones, Pieczenik claimed that Libyan leader Muammar Gaddafi was alive, and said, "Theres no way they killed Muammar Gaddafi, thats not our operating mode and Ive been involved in 30 years with the takeouts and regime changes.


For some reason this story was deleted by Wikipedia: http://web.archive.org/web/20160322134950/https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Pieczenik


In November 2014, it was reported that Prosecutors in Rome found the claims by Steve Pieczenik "serious evidence" and accused him of the murder of Moro.

In _We Killed Aldo Moro___, the Cuban native boasted that Aldo Moro was "sacrificed" for the stability of Italy, adding that up to the last day of Moro's captivity he was "_afraid they would free him_": https://www.ibtimes.co.uk/italy-accu...murder-1474527
(archived here: http://archive.is/YABfc)


Pieczenik says in the film "Les Derniers Jours d'Aldo Moro" (The Last Days of Aldo Moro) on the France 5 TV channel about the decision to force the kidnappers to murder him: 


> The decision was made in the fourth week of the kidnapping, when Moro's letters became desperate and he was about to reveal state secrets. It was an extremely difficult decision, but the one who made it in the end was interior minister Francesco Cossiga, and, apparently, also prime minister Giulio Andreotti.


Journalist Giovanni Bianconi is skeptical of Pieczenik's tale, which was first published in a book entitled "Nous Avons Tue Aldo Moro" ("We Killed Aldo Moro") that the American wrote with Amara two years ago.

Romano Prodi (former president of the European Commission) Prodi, who was a minister at the time,  made up the story that 2 weeks after the kidnapping, at a Ouija board reading a "_spirit revealed to those who were present that Moro was imprisoned in Gradoli_".
Following this "lead", the cops arrived in the town Gradoli, while a safe house for the Red Brigade (that kidnapped Moro) was at the Via Gradoli 96 in Rome: https://www.haaretz.com/1.4978700
(archived here: http://archive.is/ql7OE)


Italian journalist, Mino Pecorelli (who was on Propaganda Dues membership list) publicly acknowledged that his best pieces were the ones which had not been published on OP, because they preferred to pay him large sums of money to keep him silent.

Pecorelli describe secret intelligence using pseudonyms. For example, he referred to General Carlo Alberto Dalla Chiesa as "general Amen"; to explain that it was he who had informed Interior Minister Francesco Cossiga of the location where Moro was being detained.
In 1978, Pecorelli wrote that Dalla Chiesa would be assassinated. Dalla Chiesa investigated the suspicious death of journalist Mauro De Mauro, who been investigating the murder of Enrico Mattei, head of the Italian oil company Agip.
On 1 May 1982, Dalla Chiesa was transferred to Palermo where he was murdered on 3 September 1982.

In a cryptic article published in May 1978, Pecorelli revealed that NATO's stay-behind terrorist organisation, a "lucid superpower" that was inspired by the "logic of Yalta", was behind the kidnapping and murder of Moro.
During his interrogations by terrorists, Aldo Moro had made reference to "NATO's anti-guerrilla activities". The Red Brigades later claimed that they didnt use this interesting information because they couldnt understand.

Tommaso Buscetta testified that his Mafia boss Gaetano Badalamenti told him that Pecorelli's murder had been commissioned by the Salvo cousins, as a favor to prime minister Giulio Andreotti.
Pecorelli was about to publish a book _containing damaging criticisms of Andreotti by murdered Christian Democratic leader Aldo Moro_.
On 17 November 2002, in appeal, Andreotti and Badalamenti were sentenced to 24 years of reclusion for Pecorelli's murder. The sentence was squashed by the Supreme Court on 30 October 2003: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmine_Pecorelli


According to Lyndon La Rouche, on 18 March, two days after Moros kidnapping, the chief of police, Zanda Loi, was informed about a terrorist safehouse on the Via Gradoli.
The police were even sent to 96 Via Gradoli. They knocked at the door, but when nobody answered they left.

So the cops were at the door of the flat where Aldo Moros kidnappers could be hiding, but left: https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1...the_assass.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

Last April, 47,000 pages of CIA, FBI, NSC, DOD and State Dept. records were declassified.

Operation Condor was a campaign officially started in 1975 of state terrorism “_by the intelligence/security services of several South American countries to combat terrorism and subversion_” connected to the CIA and the Propaganda Due (P2) network.
Condor resulted in the disappearances, torture and brutal murders of an estimated 60,000 people, and the political imprisonment of around half a million.

A 10 June 1976 memo details Secretary of State Henry Kissinger advising the Argentian junta that “_If there are things that have to be done, you should do them quickly_".


In late May 1976, the secret police chiefs of 6 military dictatorships met in Santiago, Chile, to create a new unit under the code name “Teseo” (a reference to mythical Greek Theseus).
Teseo´s objective was to “_conduct physical attacks against subversive targets_” abroad, particularly Latin American exiles in Europe.
The planning agreement states in the “Execution of the Target” that the eliminated target would be proposed by member services with “_final selection…by vote and on the basis of a simple majority_”.



> This is the responsibility of the operational team which will (A) intercept the target, (B) Carry out the Operation, and (C) Escape. With the exception of the team leaders, the members of the intelligence and operational teams should not know each other for security and functional reasons.


The CIA was well aware of Operation Condor’s plans to send assassination teams to European nations to kill leaders of the “_Junta de Coordinacion Revolucionaria__”_ an umbrella organisation for groups based in Paris, Lisbon, and other European cities.
In July and August 1976, the CIA’s Latin America Division chief Raymond A. Warren wrote memos — only weeks before the Letelier-Moffitt carbombing in Washington DC — that the CIA was concerned that this could have “_adverse political ramifications for the Agency should 'Condor' engage in assassinations and other flagrant violations of human rights_”. Warren wrote to the deputy director of the CIA, that "_Every precaution must be taken, to ensure that the Agency is not wrongfully accused of being a party to this type of activity_".

In August 1975, Legal attaché of the FBI Robert Scherrer reported on the detention and execution of Montonero leader Marcos Osatinsky, who was so severely tortured by the security forces of provincial governor Raul Lacabanne that they decided to murder him.
To hide evidence of the abuse, Lacabanne’s security personnel hijacked the hearse that transported Osatinsky’s corps from Cordoba to Tucuman to prevent an autopsy.

In 1976, Scherrer reported about 2 Cuban diplomatic staff bodies that “_were cemented into one large storage drum and thrown into the Rio Lujan_”. Scherrer’s source estimates that “_Because Cejas and Galanena had been immersed in water for such considerable period of time… it is doubtful that they will be identified_”.

In August 1976, SIDE agents kidnapped, tortured and executed Jesus Cejas Arias and Cresencio Galanena Hernandez of the Cuban Embassy in Buenos Aires and dumped their bodies in the Parana River. The CIA identified one of the SIDE agents as “Anibal Gordon”.

SIDE agents even murdered Argentina’s ambassador to Venezuela, Hector Hidalgo Sola, in July 1977. The SIDE team was lead by “Anibal Gordon” and included the son-in-law of former SIDE Director, Otto Paladino.

In September 1977, the intelligence agencies of the UK, France and West Germany wanted to establish “_an anti-subversive organization similar to Condor_” because “_the terrorist/subversive threat had reached such dangerous levels in Europe_”.



> Representatives of xxx West German, French and British intelligence services had visited the Condor organization secretariat in Buenos Aires during the month of September 1977 in order to discuss methods for establishment of an anti-subversion organization similar to Condor.





In 1977, Britain was also involved in the international “intelligence sharing” program ECHELON, with the “Five Eyes” intelligence pact between the UK, Canada, Australia New Zealand, and the US that continues in a different form today.

At least 3 US citizens were detained and tortured by Argentine security forces — Patricia Erb, Mercedes Bender and Gwen Loken.
The FBI file on Loken indicates that information on her entry into Argentina was probably shared with the security forces prior to her arrest: https://nsarchive.gwu.edu/briefing-b...igence-records
(archived here: http://archive.is/6ckl6)

----------


## unknown

> Ive found a long list of false flag attacks that have been admitted by the government that carried them out: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-0...e-flag-attacks
> 
> (1) Mukden or Manchurian Incident - Japanese troops set off an explosion on a train track (1931), and blamed it on China in order to justify an invasion of Manchuria.
> (2) Attacks on Germans  done by the Nazis, but blamed on the Poles to justify the invasion of Poland.
> (3) Violence on the Greek-Albanian border - carried out by Italian fascists and blamed on the Greeks, as an excuse for Italys 1940 invasion of Greece.
> (4) Reichstag fire (1933)  blamed on Communists, carried out by Nazis.
> (5) Shell attack on the Russian village Mainila (1939) - blamed on Finland, carried out by the Red Army; as a justification for the Winter War against Finland.
> (6) Execution of 22,000 Polish army officers (1940) - blamed on the Nazis, but carried out by the Soviet secret police on orders by Stalin.
> (7) Bombing of 5 ships carrying Jews to Palestine (1946 to 1948)  carried out by the British government, but blamed on the invented fake terrorist group Defenders of Arab Palestine.
> ...



Only 64...?

----------


## Firestarter

Another good story from Lyndon LaRouche. Its an attempt to connect the dots from the British Coefficients club to the World Anti-Communist League of Rev. Moon.

Lord Bertrand Russell was a grandson of John Russell, 1st Earl Russell (1792-1878), who became a Knight of the Garter in 1862, was prime minister when Victoria was Queen of Britain and intimate with the notorious, longtime head of the Foreign Office, Lord Palmerston (also a KG).
Since the 17th century, the Russell family is one of the principal Whig dynasties in England and counts at least 10 Knights of the Garter.
John Russell, 1st Earl of Bedford, KG in 1539
Francis Russell, 2nd Earl of Bedford, KG in 1564
William Russell, 1st Duke of Bedford, KG in 1672
Wriothesley Russell, 2nd Duke of Bedford, KG in 1702

John Russell, 4th Duke of Bedford, KG in 1749
John Russell, 6th Duke of Bedford, KG in 1830
Francis Russell, 7th Duke of Bedford, KG in 1847
Francis Charles Hastings Russell, 9th Duke of Bedford, KG in 1880
Herbrand Arthur Bertrand Russell, 11th Duke of Bedford, KG in 1902.

Bertrand Russell was the handler of H.G. Wells, who together with Aldous Huxley developed a blueprint for mass brainwashing strategies that included drugs (soma) and perpetual war.
Russell, Wells and Aldous Huxley were arguably the predecessors of Frank Buchman and Rev. Moon.

H.G. Wells wrote of his own childhood: 


> In those days I had ideas about Aryans extraordinarily like Mr. Hitlers. The more I hear of him the more I am convinced that his mind is almost the twin of my thirteen-year-old mind in 1879; but heard through a megaphoneandimplemented. I do not know from what books I caught my first glimpse of the Great Aryan People going to and fro in the middle plains of Europe, spreading east, west, north, and south ... whose ultimate triumphs everywhere squared accounts with the Jews ...
> I have met men in responsible positions, L.S. Amery, for example, Winston Churchill, George Trevelyan, C.F.G. Masterman, whose imaginations were manifestly built upon a similar framework and who remained puerile in their political outlook because of its persistence.


Through Thomas Huxley, Wells got his first writing job at Astors _Pall Mall Gazette,_ and Huxley later introduced him to fellow Metaphysical Society member Lord Arthur Balfour. Thomas Huxley was the grandfather of the infamous eugenists Julian and Aldous Huxley.
See Aldous Huxley at the centre of the top row and Bertrand Russell at the centre of the bottom row.


The Coefficients met monthly at Londons St. Ermins Hotel from 1902 to 1908 as both a diners club and think-tank.
Members included: Lord Bertrand Russell; Lord Alfred Milner (KG, war Minister at the time); Viscount Edward Grey (Knight of the Garter in 1912); Lord Robert Cecil (cousin to Arthur Balfour); Halford Mackinder (head of the Fabian London School of Economics, founder of Geopolitics); Sidney and Beatrice Webb (Fabian socialists).
Another Milner ally was Leo Amery, who became intimate of Winston Churchill (another Knight of the Garter).
Sidney and Beatrice Webb would soon support MI5-agent Benito Mussolini.

In China, Frank Buchman and 2 friends made a list of the 15 most influential Christians in Beijing, placing Sun Yat Sen number 1. Buchman became close to Hsu Chien, Vice Minister of Justice, and then acting Prime Minister. Hsu introduced Buchman to Sun.
In England, Buchman had the support of the elite, including the future short time King Edward VIII (Knight of the Garter in 1911), Sir Samuel Hoare, Prime Minister Stanley Baldwin (Knight of the Garter in 1937), the Marquess of Salisbury (the Cecil family), Earl of Clarendon, and the Earl of Cork and Orrery.

In 1921, Buchman with Lord Arthur Balfour and H.G. Wells founded the pacifist Moral Re-Armament to implement Wells The open conspiracy (read the book!). In 1949, Moral Re-Armament held a major conference at the Caux Palace, attended by no less than 27 cabinet ministers and 118 parliamentarians from 26 nations, and trade union chiefs from 35 countries.
In South Africa Buchmans organisation was called the Oxford Group. Its activities were spread to other nations, becoming especially strong in Norway, Japan, the USA and Nazi Germany (where SS/Gestapo chief Heinrich Himmler was a member).
In 1989, Moral Re-Armament launched the Foundations for Freedom to infiltrate formerly Communist countries.
In 2001, Moral Re-Armament renamed itself Initiatives of Change UK. It still holds international meetings at the Caux, Switzerland site. The Dalai Lama has attended twice...

In 1915, Frank Buchman had met  the Barons Mitsui and Shibusawa (then Finance Minister of Japan).
In one of those strange coincidences, the Mitsui banking and trading company had been the leading Japanese partner of Jardine Matheson and Company, when it controlled the largest share of the British Empire monopoly in opium.

In 1954, Rev. Sun Myung Moon moved to Seoul, South Korea. Moons lawyer was one Robert Amory, deputy director of the Central Intelligence Agency under Allen Dulles.
In June 1958, first Unification Church missionary Sang Ik-Choi, left Korea to set up operations in Japan. In Japan, the Moon operation was led by the Japanese Ryoichi Sasagawa (1899-1995), also associated with the Mitsui Group.




> In 1966, the World Anti-Communist League (WACL) was formed in South Korea. William F. Buckley, Jr. was instrumental in its creation.
> That same year, WACL funded Aginter Press as a front for OAS terrorists and other European fascists. It was headquartered in Lisbon, and headed by former OAS agent Guerin-Serac. In 1965-71, Cuban exile groups led by Guillermo and Ignacio Novo, and Orlando Bosch, were involved in acts of terror and assassination. In December 1974, Orlando Bosch, Guillermo Novo, and Dionisio Suárez travelled to Chile to offer their services to Pinochet.
> Contreras ordered the assassinaton of former Allende Minister Orlando Letelier. Townley and another DINA agent, Armando Fernandez Larios, obtained false passports and US visas, and on 21 September 1976 assassinated Letelier in Washington DC.


In the late 1960s, Reverend Moon made a deal with Yoshio Kodama, leader of the 3 million-counting Japan Youth Federation, which later became the World Anti-Communist League (WACL). This was shortly before Moon moved to the USA.
Kodama was a silent partner in Japans organised-crime ring, the Inagaki-kai _yakuza._ In 1991, a chief aide of Kodama was arrested in Hawaii for transporting cocaine using the Sagawa Kyubin trucking company, owned by Moon-connected gangsters Susumu Ishii and Kodama.

The Nazi-financing Prescott Bush was an adviser to Sagawa Kyubin. From 1989 to 1991, Prescott also served as a $250,000-a-year consultant to Ishiis Hokusho Sangyo Co.
In November 1996, George H.W. Bush toured Argentina, Peru, Uruguay, and Venezuela with Reverend Moon.

In 1972, the Moonies sponsored the first of their still-ongoing International Conferences of the Unity of Sciences. Their early sessions featured such notables as Eugene Wigner (of the Manhattan Project, the lifelong ally of Leo Szilard) and environmental fascists Alexander King and Aurelio Peccei (founders of the zero growth Club of Rome).

In 2000, Sen. John McCain presided over the award presentation of the Moonie front group, the Victims of Communism Memorial Foundation. In 2002, Sen. Joseph Lieberman received the Truman-Reagan Freedom Award from this Moonie front.
Included on the National Advisory Council of Victims of the Communism Memorial Foundation are former National Security Adviser Zbigniew Brzezinski; former Senators Robert Dole, Dennis DeConcini, and Claiborne Pell; former UN Ambassador and now head of the American Enterprise Institute Jeane Kirkpatrick; and the head of the Heritage Foundation: https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/2...russell_th.pdf
(archived here: http://web.archive.org/web/20180817013115/https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/2002/eirv29n49-20021220/eirv29n49-20021220_022-hg_wells_and_bertrand_russell_th.pdf)


For more information on the Order of the Garter that controls the world: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...on-court/page4

----------


## Firestarter

I dont know what this has to do with MAGA (WITCH in Latin) or David Icke, but if it wasnt for @enhanced_deficit, I wouldnt know about this false flag...
Even though it was in the link in the Original Post!

This is sort of an innocent admitted false flag in the sense that nobody got killed by the attacks (but 4 of the arrested terrorists died).
It´s of course doubtful that the official explanation is correct for a change, but this false flag attack was reportedly performed to force the British government to keep its troops occupying the Suez Canal.

The top-secret Israeli cell in Egypt, Unit 131, had existed since 1948 and was controlled by Aman (military intelligence) since 1950. In the spring of 1954, Aman activated Unit 131 in Operation Susannah.
A group of Egyptian Jews working for Aman would plant bombs inside Egyptian-, American-, and British-owned targets in Egypt. The attacks were to be blamed on the Muslim Brotherhood, Egyptian Communists, "unspecified malcontents" or "local nationalists".
Operation Susannah was later named the Lavon affair after Israeli defense minister Pinhas Lavon, who was forced to resign after the incident.

On 2 July 1954, bombs were detonated at a post office in Alexandria, and on 14 July libraries of the US Information Agency in Alexandria and Cairo and a British-owned theater were bombed. The homemade bombs were inserted into books and would explode several hours later. They did little damage and caused no injuries or deaths.
Israeli agent Avri Elad (Avraham Seidenwerg) was sent to Egypt to oversee the operations. Elad assumed the identity of former SS officer Paul Frank. Elad allegedly informed the Egyptians, resulting in the Egyptian authorities arresting Philip Natanson, who had a bomb with him.
Was it intentionally sabotaged in support of Nasser or to later have a reason to invade Egypt?!?

The Egyptian trial began on 11 December and lasted until 27 January 1955; 2 of the arrested died of a reported suicide, 2 of the accused (Moshe Marzouk and Shmuel Azar) were condemned to death by hanging, 2 were acquitted, and the other 6 received long prison terms (2 of which were released in 1962). Israel hailed these terrorists as martyrs.
In 1954, Maurice Orbach went to Cairo for Winston Churchill and the World Jewish Congress to request to spare the lives of the Jews sentenced to death.

Israel retaliated (after they had staged the terror!) with a military mission in Gaza that killed 39 Egyptians.
Nasser announced nationalisation of the Suez Canal, followed by the failed invasion of Egypt by Israel, France and Britain.

More than 50 years later, Israel honoured 9 Egyptian Jews for these failed terror attacks: https://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/the-lavon-affair
(http://archive.is/JoIGL)


In 2015, Israel released information that shows on 28 December 1954, Minister Pinhas Lavon and Military Intelligence chief Binyamin Gibli were arguing over who was to blame.
Lavon accused Gibli of dumping the responsibility on him, because Gibli had told the General Staff that Lavon had given the order to activate the cell.

Lavon told Gibli sharply: 


> I wanted to give you another chance to tell me the whole truth. Dont hide anything, neither person nor issue. Unfortunately, either you didnt understand or you decided not to understand.


Gibli replied: 


> I cant believe you, Mr. Minister. Im very sorry.


Both Lavon and Gibli were forced to resign within months.
According to Israel, later inquiries showed that Gibli had lied, which cleared Lavon of responsibility: https://www.haaretz.com/.premium-idf...fair-1.5360650
(http://archive.is/TXD7z)

----------


## Anti Globalist

That recent attack on the Saudi oil fields most likely are a false flag.

----------


## Firestarter

> That recent attack on the Saudi oil fields most likely are a false flag.


I was thinking the same thing. Can you imagine that I even found "evidence" that it was a Saudi "inside job"?!?

Houthis spokesman Yahya Saree has more or less said that it was an inside Saudi job (for which Iran and/or the Houthis are used for scapegoats); who reportedly said the operation followed “_an accurate intelligence operation and advance monitoring and cooperation of honorable people inside the kingdom_”

Trump warned the US is “locked and loaded” for Iran after the attack on Saudi oil fields.
Secretary of State Mike Pompeo tweeted: 


> Iran has now launched an unprecedented attack on the world's energy supply
> There is no evidence the attacks came from Yemen.


CNN National Security Analyst Peter Bergen claimed that while admitting that “there was no proof” whatsoever, a “source in the Gulf region” told that the “indications” were that the attack came from “southern Iraq” (that isn´t Iran though): https://web.archive.org/web/20190915150049/https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/15/middleeast/saudi-oil-attack-lister-analysis-intl/index.html

According to former US ambassador to Oman, Gary Grappo: 


> I think the Saudi leadership has a great deal of explaining to do that a country that ranks third in terms of total defense spending ... was not able to defend its most critical, and I can’t underscore that enough, its most critical oil facility from these kinds of attacks.


 http://archive.is/9AFlw

There are tweets on twitter that the Houthis claim that they are responsible for these attacks hundreds of miles over the border with drones. There is no evidence that these attacks were actually performed by the Houthis, who don’t even have the technical ability.
Houthi drones are mostly short-range, up to 186 miles (300km). It´s not clear how Saudi Arabia could have missed these drones travelling literally hundreds of miles into their territory.

The Houthis claimed that they (only) used drones.
Pictures like the following of cruise missiles (that’s not adrone!) near the Saudi oil plant were shown for evidence.

----------


## Firestarter

I think that I found THE motive for staging the Aramco oil false false flag – covering up the following 3 part story on how the Pentagon, Saudi Arabia, the UAE and the father of Serbian minister Stefanivic are arming ISIS in Yemen with Serbian weapons.
Government officials from the US, Saudi Arabia and UAE have trafficked at least 3 million pieces of Serbian weapons (mortar shells and rockets) to Yemen and Syria in the last 3 years.

The Pentagon has sent US Special forces to Yemen.
See an American soldier posing with Islamic State terrorists, who are fighting the amazing Houthi rebels.


ISIS terrorists in Yemen have often been pictured with weapons manufactured by the Serbian state-owned arms factory Krusik, for example in a 27 July 2019 propaganda video, which shows weapons purchased by the US government in the hands of the Muslim extermists. An investigative reporter traced this to lot 04/18.
These 82 mm M74HE mortar shells KV, lot 04/18, were purchased by the US company Alliant Techsystems LLC (a subsidiary of ATK Orbital, USA) for the US Government. The exporter was the Serbian state-owned company Jugoimport SDPR, under contract MP00135498.
The contract MP00135498, signed 20 January 2017, for a total of 105,150 82 mm mortar shells “for the needs of the US Government” was worth $8,043,975.

The packing list for the export of 10,500 pcs was signed on 12 February 2018.


A 15 March 2018 e-mail between Jugoimport and Krusik show that the weapons exported to the Afghan National Police (lots 06/18, 07/18 and 08/18) under Pentagon contract W52P1J16D0058-0006 were shipped to storage depot 22 Bunkers, Pol-e Charki, Kabul.
The weaponsin the ISIS video in Yemen, lot 04/18, were shipped to the same address but to end user the Afghan National Army.

On 3 April 2018, Jugoimport SDPR (the exporter) sent an e-mail to the Serbian arms manufacturer Krusik to confirm the shipment on Silk Way West Airlines flight 7L9632 on 15 April 2018 from Belgrade to Kabul-Baku. Silk Way used a special NAG military call sign for this transport. This is a military call sign given by NATO for operation “Resolute Support” in Afghanistan. In other words the weapons were supplied under the cover of NATO.
Silk Way Airlines, which the US Government hired to transport the weapons from Serbia and Bulgaria, is an Azeri state-run company. In 2017, Silk Way Airlines carried out 350 “diplomatic flights” with weapons for terrorists in Syria, Afghanistan, Yemen and Africa. These flights were chartered by the Pentagon, Saudi Arabia and UAE.

The mortar shells featured in the ISIS video in Yemen, lot 04/18, 10,500 pcs., were shipped on a Silk Way Belgrade-Kabul flight for 8 May 2018 to the Afghan National Army (ANA). On the same flight also 2,406 pcs. (lot 06/18) and 2,920 pcs. (lot 07/18) of 82 mm mortar shells were transported to the Afghan National Police (ANP): http://armswatch.com/islamic-state-w...-files-part-1/
(http://web.archive.org/web/20190907181054/http://armswatch.com/islamic-state-weapons-in-yemen-traced-back-to-us-government-serbia-files-part-1/)


In another video, ISIS terrorists were shown with mortar shells 81 mm M72 HE KV. These are from lot 01/18, purchased by the Saudi Ministry of Defence.
As of 1 June 2018, manufacturer Krusik manufactured 11,880 pcs. of 81 mm M72 HE mortar shells, lot 01/18, exporter was the Serbian arms company GIM.


*The Serbian arms company GIM was* *represented by Branko Stefanovic.*
*Branko is the father of the Serbian vice prime minister and interior minister Nebojsa Stefanivic!*


The exporter from Serbia, GIM, signed 4 contracts in 2016 and 2018 with Saudi Arabia for the delivery of 517,000 pcs. of mortar shells from Krusik.
The importers in Saudi Arabia were 2 private companies: Rinad Al Jazira, Saudi Arabia and Larkmont Holdings LTD, an offshore company registered in the British Virgin Islands. The end user was the Ministry of Defence of Saudi Arabia.

There was also an apparent fraud involved (kickbacks and/or money laundering for the father of minister Nebojsa Stefanivic?). GIM purchased weapons from Krusik at a much lower price than normal.
See for example that GIM paid a much lower price per mortar shell than for example the state-owned company Jugoimport SDPR.


The weapons were exported from GIM to Saudi Arabia again on Silk Way Airlines flights, or by sea from the port of Burgas in Bulgaria to Jeddah in Saudi Arabia.
Saudi Arabia has purchased 1,286,462 pcs. of ammunition from the Serbian arms factory Krusik since 2017. This is just a small part of a covert international weapons shipment network for arming terrorists in the Middle East: http://armswatch.com/leaked-arms-dea...-files-part-3/
(http://web.archive.org/save/http://armswatch.com/leaked-arms-dealers-passports-reveal-who-supplies-terrorists-in-yemen-serbia-files-part-3/)

----------


## Firestarter

Recently Colombo gangster Anthony Raimondi, nephew of notorious mobster Lucky Luciano,  in his new book,_When the Bullet Hits the Bone_ described that he was sent to Italy with a team of hit men to murder Pope John Paul I with cyanide in 1978.
Raimondi was recruited for the hit by his cousin, cardinal Paul Marcinkus. Marcinkus first knocked out the Pope by spiking his nightly cup of tea with Valium; the drug was so effective that the pope would have stayed still _even if there had been an earthquake_.

Raimondi described the murder: 


> I stood in the hallway outside the popes quarters when the tea was served. Id done a lot of things in my time, but I didnt want to be there in the room when they killed the pope. I knew that would buy me a one-way ticket to hell.
> He [his cousin] measured it [the cyanide] in the dropper, put the dropper in the popes mouth and squeezed. When it was done, he closed the door behind him and walked away.


When a papal assistant checked on the Pope, he cried out that _the pope was dying_, and Marcinkus with 2 cardinals _rushed into the bedroom like it was a big surprise_.
Then a Vatican doctor ruled that Pope John Paul I had suffered a fatal heart attack.

According to Raimondi, the pontiff was killed because he would expose a stock fraud, involving forgeries of the Vaticans holdings in American companies like IBM, Sunoco and Coca-Cola. Mobsters would sell the phony stock certificates to unsuspecting buyers.
The fraudster in this scam included Marcinkus, who ran the Vatican bank, and about _half the cardinals and bishops in the Vatican_, who would have been jailed over the fraud: https://nypost.com/2019/10/19/meet-t...r-stock-fraud/
(http://archive.is/4YQrL)

----------


## Firestarter

From the beginning of the 1960s, for 20 years the Arsan gang smuggled hundreds of millions of tons of weapons to the Middle East, including Leopard tanks and U.S.-produced military helicopters, and arms from the Soviet Union and Bulgaria.
Henri Arsan was the chairman of Stipam International Transport that was also trafficking drugs, which occupied a building in the Propaganda Due (P2) linked Banco Ambrosiano Milan. Arsan owned trains and ships and had billions of dollars stashed on bank accounts throughout the world.

Opium from Afghanistan, Iran, Syria, and other areas of Asia were trafficked to Turkey, where it was transformed into morphine.
From Turkey, the drugs were shipped through Bulgaria and Yugoslavia to Trieste, Italy in trucks of the TIR company. Then the morphine were shipped, mostly through Milan, to Sicily, where they were transformed into heroin and finally shipped to North America, Germany, Scandinavia, Marseilles (France), Belgium and the Netherlands.

The weapons were trafficked from the ports of Genoa and Leghorn through the Sharadon region, in Syrian on the border with Turkey. From there, the weapons were smuggled to Middle Eastern "clients", including terrorists, military groups, and governments in Kurdistan, Lebanon, and Syria. 

Arsan used the Leghorn export company, owned by P2-member Maurizio Bruni.
Another owner of Leghorn is P2-member Alessandro Del Bene, who was also indicted for weapons smuggling and very close to Licio Gelli.

One large secret weapons sale involved arms from Israel to the Iran of Ayatollah Khomeini for Iranian oil at favourable prices. The oil was delivered to Israel thanks to British Petroleum and Royal Dutch Shell. The weapons were used in the war against Iran and Israel used the oil to invade Lebanon.
The intermediary for this secret deal was the Swiss financial company Dreikot, a subsidiary of Banco Ambrosiano, at the time chaired by Roberto Calvi. Dreikot’s chairman was Hans-Albert Kunz, who travelled to London with P2-member Robert Calvi on his final trip (where he was “suicided”).
Kunz was also an associate of Victor Emmanuel de Savoi, a close  friend of P2 Grandmaster Licio Gelli.

Hans-Albert Kunz and Gelli’s associate Stefano Delle Chiaie met in Switzerland with Sadeq Tabatabai, the brother of the daughter-in-law of Khomeini, who on 8 January 1983 was caught with 1.65 kg opium in his suitcase at Düsseldorf airport, but released on bail.
See Ayatollah Khomeini, Sadeq Tabatabai and Franco-German journalist Peter Scholl-Latour on the flight from Paris to Tehran on 1 February 1979.


On 7 March 1981, Karl Kofler, was found dead in his cell dead from an apparent “suicide” (killed with a long needle through his heart). Kofler was a key witness, who was expected to spill the beans: https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1...on_leads_b.pdf
(http://web.archive.org/web/20180302145031/https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1983/eirv10n07-19830222/eirv10n07-19830222_042-the_bulgarian_connection_leads_b.pdf)

----------


## Prince Arthur

Powerful notes and PDF docts.

Lyndon Larouche (founder of the _Executive Intelligence Review_ (_EIR_)weekly newsmagazine) was a very interesting character.

Larouche was a candidate for the US presidency from 1976  to 2004 and in 1996 he took over 5% of the nationwide vote according to Wikipedia.

Thanks for the info.

I also like the fact that P2 stands for Propaganda Due (Part 2). P2 was a Masonic lodge under the Grand Orient of Italy, founded in 1877.

(Propaganda (Part 1) - a committee of cardinals of the Roman Catholic Church responsible for foreign missions, founded in 1622 by Pope Gregory XV).

Also, is the US Star-Spangled Banner just another ‘False-Flag’?

See the following thread links for supporting evidence…..

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...angled-Banners

http://pubastrology.com/us-star-spangled-banners/

----------


## Firestarter

> The intermediary for this secret deal was the Swiss financial company Dreikot, a subsidiary of Banco Ambrosiano, at the time chaired by Roberto Calvi. Dreikot’s chairman was Hans-Albert Kunz, who travelled to London with P2-member Robert Calvi on his final trip (where he was “suicided”).
> Kunz was also an associate of Victor Emmanuel de Savoi, a close  friend of P2 Grandmaster Licio Gelli.


Hans-Albert Kunz was also close to Francois Genoud.

In 1958, Francois Genoud established the Banque Commerciale Arabe (BCA) in Lausanne, Switzerland. He was helped by Hjalmar Schacht (as financial adviser) and Zouhair Mardam Bey amongst others. Her Syrian father, Kahlil Mardam Bey, was an intimate friend of Ibn Saud (of the Saudi royal family).
Zouhair’s father was also an intimate of Otto Skorzeny. In 1983, Skorzeny's wife, Ilse (niece of Hjalmar Schacht), met with Mardam Bey and Francois Genoud in Paris.
Zouhair and Genoud ran the BCA up until the Algerian government took it over and renamed it the Banque Algerien de Commerce Exterieur.

At the end of the 1950s, Lausanne became the center of FLN financing of arms deals, which often involved “former” Nazis who had become arms merchants. During the mid-1960s, Genoud financed a major arms-drugs deal between the Lebanese drug-smuggling operation Casino de Liban and a "French organization".
Otto Skorzeny, from Madrid, was part of the arms-smuggling operations which financed the anti-de Gaulle Secret Army Organization (OAS) and the Algerian FLN. 

The Schlumberger banking complex overlaps with Genoud's operation.
Schlumberger, and Neuflize and Mallet bank with Prince Mohammed al-Faisal's DMI bank financed Islamic extremism throughout the West: https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1...ist_contro.pdf


Francois Genoud used Swiss bank to finance “liberation armies” in Morocco, Tunisia and Algeria.
When Algerian independence was proclaimed in 1962, Genoud became director of the Arab Peoples' Bank in Algiers, bringing Schacht with him. Two years later, Genoud was arrested in Algeria for violating exchange control regulations in the transfer of $15 million of FLN money to a Swiss bank. Egyptian President Gamal Abdel Nasser helped Genoud to be released without a trial.

On 21 February 1972, Palestinian hijackers took a plane from Bombay bound for Frankfurt hostage, with 188 passengers including the 19-year-old son of assassinated Sen. Robert F. Kennedy, Joseph Kennedy, on board.
The next day, a letter from Cologne to Lufthansa demanded $5 million in used bills for the "Organization for the Victims of the Zionist Occupation". After the ransom money was left at the Beirut airport holding , the Boeing flew to Yemen, where the crew and passengers were freed, including Kennedy. The $5 million went to the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine.

The hijacking was orchestrated by the Palestinian terrorist Wadi Haddad with the assistance of Francois Genoud, who drove to Cologne for the letter with the ransom demand.
Genoud later explained: 


> The amount of money demanded of Lufthansa was very high. Too low a number would have made us lose credibility. Too high a number might have made the operation fall through, especially considering how quickly the money had to be collected.


For some reason, the US State Department wouldn’t declassify 45 documents relating to Genoud: http://www.writing.upenn.edu/~afilre...nd-hitler.html
(http://archive.is/8BXv)


After Ayatollah Khomeini was kicked out of Iran, he settled in Iraq, where in 1978 he was arrested and deported.
His subsequent exile in France was financed by Francois Genoud.

Up until 1996, Francois Genoud was also responsible for setting up subsidiaries of the Bin Laden Group (the family of Osama) from Lausanne: https://www.roguenews.com/roguenews/...ia-great-again

----------


## Firestarter

Even though Im a fan of the historic information from the Lyndon LaRouche network, I am not sure about the following bombshell that is apparently blocked by our wonderful internet search engines.
I havent found a second source to confirm these allegations


"Libya" itself is an invention of the Carolingian dynasty. Venetian Count Volpi di Misurata carved it out of the Ottoman Empire in the Tripolitanian war of 1912.
Gaddafi is a pure invention of the cabal, which installed him as an Islamic puppet in command of Libya in 1969.

Before Gaddafi was made dictator of Libya, he was trained in Spain by Licio Gelli and Josef Lopez Rega.
Lopez Rega, founder of the AAA (Argentine Anti-communist Alliance) with its death squads and weapons and drugs trafficking, was Gelli's closest crony in Propaganda Due (P2).
In 1974, Gelli organised a tour of Libya by Lopez Rega.

Gelli's protégé, Bettino Craxi, was installed as the first Socialist Prime Minister of Italy since Mussolini, with the help of Henry Kissinger.
Craxi's Socialist Party maintained intimate ties with Libya for a decade, including illegally shipping arms to Gaddafi and protecting the dope traffic which profits the Libyan dictator uses to buy arms: https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1...-editorial.pdf


In 1964, Maria Isabel Cartas met former policeman José López Rega in Argentina. She met the exiled dictator Licio Gelli linked Juan Peron when he was in exile in Panama. Even though he was 35 years her senior they married in 1961 in Spain.

After Juan died, his wife vice-president Isabel Peron became president of Argentina.
P2 member José López Rega became her Minister of Social Welfare, which cost her support in Argentina.
López Rega was notably corrupt and while minister made dirty business deals with ODESSA network leader Otto Skorzeny, Muammar Gaddafi, and Licio Gelli.
In 1976, Isabel Peron was ousted as Argentinean president through a coup: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isabel..._de_Per%C3%B3n


Another strategy to get rid of US president Jimmy Carter, so that the Reagan-Bush team could enter the White House, was getting his younger brother, Billy, into trouble.

None other than Muammar Gaddafi lured Billy Carted to visit Tripoli in 1979, at a time that the Libyan dictator was accused of supporting terrorism.
After Billy admitted a $220,000 loan from Gaddafis regime, the ensuing Billygate scandal made headlines across America and led to a Senate investigation.

In the last week of October 1980, 2 weeks before the election, The New Republic in Washington and Now magazine in Great Britain published a story co-authored by Michael Ledeen and Arnaud de Borchgrave to revive Billygate. They insinuated that Jimmy Carter was given an additional $50,000 by Gaddafi and he had also secretly met PLO leader Yasser Arafat: https://progresspond.com/2006/07/14/...-on-the-right/
(http://archive.is/3O6Yq)


See the Licio Gelli linked Giulio Andreotti with Muammar Gaddafi, signing the Italy-Libya cooperation agreement, Tripoli, June 1991.

----------


## Firestarter

The bizarre thing is that most of this post is confirmed by "mainstream" media and government documents (that looks like "admitted" to me)...


In 1953, after leaving the CIA, Samuel Cummings reportedly founded Interarms (a.k.a. International Arms Corporation or Interarmco) in Alexandria, Virginia which sold $80-100 million worth of guns and ammunition to dictators, despots, revolutionaries and counter-revolutionaries.
Cummings made millions from the apartheid regime in South Africa, the United States, Britain, Austria, France, Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore, Thailand, Israel, and other nations in the Middle East and Latin America.

In 1950, Cummings began his career by joining the Central Intelligence Agency. For four years, Cummings was the CIA's most cunning arms dealer. He snapped up $100 million worth of cheap German arms and sold them to Chinese Nationalist forces in Taiwan.

In 1954, the CIA staged a coup in Guatemala and used Cummings to arm the new Government.
Later that decade, Cummings sold arms both to Cuban dictator Fulgencio Batista and his successor, Fidel Castro.

The reported world's biggest small-arms dealer, Sam Cummings, died on 29 April 1998 in Monaco: https://unblinkingeye.com/Guns/Interarms/interarms.html
(http://archive.is/vbXTL)


According to Valmore J. Forgett, in March 1958, deactivated guns (for which government records were destroyed) from Raritan Arsenal, were purchased with CIA funds through a New York City-based CIA (CIA) front, Regent International Limited.

These guns were then shipped to Florida where they were illegally reactivated by the CIA and finally shipped to Fidel Castro’s Communists for the Cuban coup.
Forgett’s associate in the machine gun business was none other than Sam Cummings: https://www.smallarmsreview.com/disp...darticles=3177
(http://archive.is/KvowI)


The story gets even better…
In reality Interarms was set up and controlled by the First and Citizens National Bank of Alexandria that was owned by Albert V. Bryan, Jr. and his family since 1864. Bryan coordinated this operation with the Washington Post, CIA, and British Defence Ministry.
Bryan's bank put up the money to buy half a million rifles from the British War Ministry for Argentina.

The first big Interarms CIA project was arming Cuban revolutionary Fidel Castro. The Agency for International Development took the arms, rifles, machine guns, and ammunition from Alexandria to Andrews Air Force Base in Maryland for shipment to Central and South America, for untraceable delivery to Cuba. After Castro seized power, Interarms armed his government openly, until Castro publicly became an enemy of the US government and Interarms supplied the Cuban exiles for the Bay of Pigs invasion (which of course did nothing to harm Castro’s popularity).

In contrast to the official story, Bryan's Interarms company also armed Libyan leader Muammar al-Gaddafi for the coup in Libya. In 1976-77, when George Bush Sr. was CIA director, CIA employees under Edwin Wilson trained and armed Gaddafi's terrorists and assassins, in North Africa, Europe, and in Virginia.
CIA man Frank Terpil, a top Gaddafi supplier, was arrested in England on his arms dealings with the Interarms company. The CIA claimed that the Gaddafi operation was "unauthorized"; and now Gaddafi was "like Hitler".

From 1979 to 1986, Albert V. Bryan, Jr. had become a judge at the top-secret Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court operated by the Justice Department, "legalizing" wiretaps and mail intercepts within the United States.
Judge Albert V. Bryan, Jr. also sat on key parts of Frank Terpil's case.

The same Albert V. Bryan, Jr., as Federal Judge, jailed US whistleblower Lyndon LaRouche and 6 associates on trumped up "conspiracy" charges: https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1...che_ran_gu.pdf


Now the story turns into something of a genuine “conspiracy”...
Senator John Tower was in Paris for the infamous 19/20 October 1980 meetings in Paris between George Bush Sr. and representatives of Ayatollah Khomeini.
See the 1988 FBI memo about allegations that Senator Tower had been negotiating with the Khomeini regime in 1980 on supplying Iran with replacement parts for planes.


John Tower was married to none other than Samuel Cummings’s sister, Lilla Burt Cummings.
Representative Tower helped the Interarms company in their arms deals.

Who do you think President Reagan selected in 1986, for a commission to “investigate” the so-called Iran-Contra affair?!? John Tower...
In 1989, Tower was nominated for Secretary of Defense by President Bush Sr., rejected by the US Senate!

Frank Sturgis bought large numbers of weapons through Interarmco for Fidel Castro. According to Sturgis’ testimony before the Rockefeller Commission, he learned that Interarmco’s “owner”, Sam Cummings, was a CIA agent.

https://www.muckrock.com/news/archiv...n-contra-cove/
(http://web.archive.org/web/20190721004456/https://www.muckrock.com/news/archives/2017/jan/09/john-towers-fbi-file-reveals-role-iran-contra-cove/)


In the spring of 1989, Robert Maxwell and his daughter Ghislaine hosted a party on his yacht in the presence of Donald Trump, former US senator John Tower (involved in Iran-Contra), and ex-navy secretary John Lehman.
See Donald showing his thumb, John Tower to his right and Robert Maxwell on the far right.

----------


## Firestarter

*Gaddafi, CIA, Rothschild, Andrew*

In 1982, Edward P. Wilson was arrested for selling Libya 20 tons of C-4 plastic explosives. He was sentenced to 52 years in prison.
In 2003, federal judge in Houston Lynn H. Hughes “vacated” his sentence because he had been working for the CIA and “_the government knowingly used false evidence against him and suppressed favorable evidence_”. Hughes added, “_America will not defeat Libyan terrorism by double-crossing a part-time informal government agent_”.
In 2004, Wilson was released (after being locked up for 22 years).

It had been a top CIA official that asked Wilson to go to Libya to get close Ilich Ramirez Sanchez (better known as Carlos the Jackal). Wilson became an adviser to Moammar Gaddafi and made several weapons deals in Libya and arranged for former Green Berets to train Libyan troops, and recruited airplane and helicopter pilots for Libya.
Wilson later defended his actions by stating that all of his activities had been done to gather information for the CIA.

Investigators had been building a case against him since 1976, when Kevin Mulcahy expressed his doubts to the CIA and FBI about Wilson’s business dealings in Libya: https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle...ve-dies-at-84/
(http://archive.is/1fFoX)


Edwin P. Wilson was dealing with Gaddafi with another (former) CIA agent, Frank E. Terpil. Under cover of their export-import business, Wilson and Terpil helped Libya manufacture assassination weapons.
They “illegally” shipped arms explosives to Libya with the aid of forged and fraudulent State Department export certificates, with the help of other “former” C.I.A. employees: https://web.archive.org/web/20150524081430/https://www.nytimes.com/1981/06/14/magazine/the-qaddafi-connection.html


In October 2018, convicted Libyan gun smuggler Tarek Kaituni was at the wedding of Prince Andrew’s and Fergie’s daughter Princess Eugenie to Jack Brooksbank.
Kaituni once gave Eugenie’s sister Princess Beatrice an £18,000 diamond necklace months before Andrew lobbied a British company for him.
Andrew and Kaituni have partied together in St Tropez and North Africa several times.

Kaituni had helped to arrange secret meetings for Randy Andy with Libyan dictator Colonel Gaddafi.
In August 2008, he accompanied Andrew to meet Gaddafi in Tunisia and 3 months later they flew to Tripoli for another meeting with the Libyan dictator.
In February 2009, Andrew met Gaddafi secretly for a third time.

Kaituni also introduced Andrew to Sakher El Materi, son-in-law of deposed “notoriously corrupt” Tunisian president Zine Ben Ali. 
In 2009, Andrew hosted a lunch for Materi at Buckingham Palace.

Kaituni has told undercover reporters that he played a key role in the release of “Lockerbie bomber” Abdelbaset al-Megrahi.

Another guest at Princess Eugenie’s wedding, Harry Keogh, was accused of inappropriately touching young female staff and making lewd comments: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-wedding.html
(http://archive.is/U8a8q)


Another interesting link from Muammar Gaddafi to the British Royal family is that his son, Saif al-Islam Gaddafi, has invested billions of dollars with Nat Rothschild and his friend Oleg Deripaska.
See Saif Gaddafi with Rothschild’s buddy Oleg Deripaska, Moscow, 28 June 2010. 


In August 2009, Saif Gaddafi was a guest of Nat and his father Jacob Rothschild at their Corfu villa, where he also met Nat’s friend Lord Peter Mandelson. Gaddafi was also a guest at Jacob Rothschild's mansion in Buckinghamshire.
In 2008, Nat Rothschild held a party in New York attended by Saif.
Saif invited Nat Rothschild to his birthday party in Montenegro, where they have joint investments.

Muammar Gaddafi has invested at least 1 billion Euros in Sweden, part of it in Kubal, owned by Oleg Deripaska.
In February 2011, _The_ _Daily Telegraph_ reported that Gaddafi’s stolen billions are stashed in London.

French President Nicolas Sarkozy was also on very friendly terms with Muammar Gaddafi until he suddenly became an enemy: http://www.bollyn.com/gaddafis-ties-...ish-oligarchy/
(http://web.archive.org/web/20181101174323/http://www.bollyn.com/gaddafis-ties-to-rothschild-jewish-oligarchy/)

----------


## Firestarter

What if a “shadow government” that, behind the scenes, decides which politicians are elected and increases control by staging false flags, was already installed a long time ago?
What if this “shadow government” has complete authority over the press? How could anybody know?
A strong case could be made that the US “shadow government” is the National Security Council (NSC) that established the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA) to carry out the operation.


The Queen Elizabeth controlled SERCO runs FEMA regions 2 and 9...



> SERCO also dominates contracts from US Homeland Security and is in charge of FEMA Region 9 (which includes Alaska, Hawaii and the US West Coast): http://web.archive.org/web/20190615015458/https://hendersonlefthook.wordpress.com/2019/03/19/whos-behind-the-5g-cull-of-humanity/





> SERCO get $600 million and another $610 million to run FEMA Regions 2 and 9 (that they effectively control through this COVID-19 pandemic): https://truthbits.blog/category/serco/


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6950701


The NSC has the power to suspend laws (including the US Constitution), move entire populations, arrest and detain citizens without warrant or trial, seize property, food supplies, and transportation systems.
FEMA was conceived in the Richard Nixon Administration, refined by President Jimmy Carter and given teeth in the Ronald Reagan and George Bush Administrations.
Under emergency plans the power exists to suspend the US Constitution and turn over the reigns of government to FEMA and appoint military commanders to run state and local governments. FEMA’s powers have been established through a number of Presidential Executive Orders.

These powers have increased considerably with successive Crime Bills, (particularly in 1991 and 1993), including the possibility to seize property of criminals, and participants in demonstrations.

EO #12656 - gave the NSC the power to suspend the US Constitution, install martial law and bring FEMA into action. 
EO #10997 – gives government the right to take over all electrical power, gas, petroleum, fuels and minerals. 
EO #10998 – gives government the right to take over all food resources and farms.
EO #11001 – gives government the right to take over all health, education and welfare functions.

FEMA twice almost took control of the US: in 1984 under President Reagan, and in 1990 and 1992 under President Bush Sr. FEMA was also brought into action in the 1989 Loma Prieta earthquake in the San Francisco Bay Area.
In April 1984, President Reagan signed Presidential Director Number 54 that involved a secret national "readiness exercise", code name REX 84, to suspend the US Constitution, declare martial law, place military commanders in charge of state and local governments, and detain large numbers of American citizens for the case the NSC declares a "State of National Security". 

In 1990, FEMA was on standby when Desert Storm was enacted. Prior to the (first) invasion of Iraq, new legislation was drafted to increase the powers of the NSC and FEMA.
In 1992, during the Los Angeles Rodney King riots, FEMA was ready to take control if the protests had spread to other cities.

The first targets in a FEMA “emergency” are Hispanics and Blacks, the FEMA orders call for them to be rounded up and detained.
Operation Trojan Horse was designed to identify potential opponents to martial law. The program lures potential protesters to forums. The protesters are registered so they can be targeted in case of an “emergency”.
“Dangerous” people include tax protesters, demonstrators against military interventions and people who possess weapons.

FEMA has spent only about 6% of its budget on national emergencies (12 times more on "black operations" than on disaster relief). Most of their funding has been used for the construction of secret bunkers throughout the US for a major foreign or domestic “emergency”.
FEMA has spent $1.3 billion; fewer than 20 members of Congress know what FEMA has spent it on: http://usa-the-republic.com/emergenc...wers/fema.html
(http://archive.is/PR68O)


Plans like these were already implemented long before FEMA was installed.
On 14 January 1942, President Roosevelt issued Presidential Proclamation No. 2537, under which immigrants from “enemy” countries like Italy, Germany and Japan, had to register with the US Department of Justice.
Over fears that Japanese Americans on the west coast would start telling the truth on the staged Pearl Harbor attacks and would protest against the brutal bombing of Japanese cities, more than 110,000 were detained in internment camps.

REX 84 was written by Lt. Col. Oliver North, who was both NSC liaison to the White House and to FEMA, and John Brinkerhoff, deputy director of "national preparedness" programs for FEMA.
Similar exercises as REX84 are Garden Plot (drafted after the Watts, Newark, and Detroit riots) and Lantern Spike.
In the Hurricane Katrina disaster, parts of FEMA’s job description - humanitarian efforts - were coordinated by the Department of Homeland Security. In this calamity FEMA exercised its unconstitutional powers by rounding up “refugees” and “relocating” them in various camps: http://www.americaismyname.org/rex84.html


The martial law portions of the “emergency” plan were outlined in a 30 June 1982 memo by Guiffrida’s deputy for national preparedness programs, John Brinkerhoff. This memo resembles a 1970 paper by the 1987 head of FEMA, Louis O. Giuffrida, in which he advocated detaining 21 million “_American Negroes_” to “_assembly centers or relocation camps_” in case of an emergency.
Some of Bush`s closest friends and advisers, including former national security adviser William Clark, the late CIA Director William Casey and Atty. Gen. Edwin Meese, were part of the informal secret structure that established these plans.

To keep the whole thing flexible the plan didn’t even define what a “national crisis” is.
On 2 August 1984, Attorney General William French Smith sent a letter to National Security Adviser Robert McFarlane, North`s NSC boss, over concerns over the plans to suspend the US Constitution and install martial law: http://articles.chicagotribune.com/1...ernment-secret
(http://archive.is/lLpCk)


In the 1987 Iran-Contra hearings, Congressman  Jack Brooks asked  a question to Oliver North about “_a contingency plan in the event of emergency, that would suspend the American constitution_” (didn’t he know that these hearings were a cover-up?).
The Democratic Chair of the joint Senate-House Committee, Senator Daniel Inouye, replied that he shouldn’t “_touch upon that_”, because “_that question touches upon a highly sensitive and classified area_”.
See 3:33-4:41 in the following video.




In March 2002, The Washington Post described that President Bush had installed a secret shadow government of about “_100 senior civilian managers_”, to “_ensure survival of federal rule after catastrophic attack on the nation’s capital_”.
The civilian cadre draws from every Cabinet department and some independent agencies.

Deployed civilians are not permitted to tell anyone but instead explain their absence by “a business trip".

The classified scenario, called the "_Continuity of Operations Plan_", was first deployed "_on the fly_" in the first hours of 9/11: http://archive.is/4WUZl


In May 2007, Bush signed executive orders NSDP51 and HSDP20 to increase the powers of the NSC and FEMA even further.
In the 1990s, the military checked all the major food store chains around the country. Probably Wal-Mart will become the food distributor for the US in case of an “emergency”.
Somewhere are documents detailing the plans that for now remain secret. At the very least, it will entail securing all the food: http://www.rense.com/general81/shadowgovt.htm

Representative Peter DeFazio finds it necessary that Congress is allowed to read the secret plans.
According to DeFazio we should “trust” Congress...




“Covert operations” (false flag attacks) have been part of the policy of the US government since at least 15 March 1954, with the approval of NSC 5412.
NSC 5412 described covert operations as: 


> Specifically, such operations shall include any covert activities related to:
> propaganda, political action; economic warfare; preventive direct action, including sabotage, anti-sabotage, demolition; escape and evasion and evacuation measures;
> subversion against hostile states or groups including assistance to underground resistance movements, guerrillas and refugee liberation groups;
> support of indigenous and anti-communist elements in threatened countries of the free world; deceptive plans and operations;
> and all activities compatible with this directive necessary to accomplish the foregoing.


 
In 1970 NSC 5412 was replaced by NSC 40 under which covert activities continued to take place.
The “secret” group that coordinated the false flag attacks has been known by a variety of names: in 1954 it was named Special Group; 1964 - 303 Committee; 1970 - 40 Committee; 1976 - Operations Advisory Group; 1977 - NSC Special Coordination Committee; the Reagan administration called it National Security Planning Group; 2002/2003 - Office of Special Plans.

In 1970, the 40 Committee played a major role in preventing Salvador Allende from taking office in Chile, when Rockefeller agent Henry Kissinger chaired it.
In 1976, the 40 Committee consisted of the President's Assistant for National Security Affairs, the Secretaries of State and Defense, the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, and the Director of Central Intelligence.
Under Reagan, the National Security Planning Group  included the Vice-President, the Secretary of Defense, the Secretary of State, the Assistant for National Security Affairs, and the Director of the CIA.

The Office of Special Plans that was installed by the Bush administration coordinates the Global war “on” terror and customary cooperation with NSA, Mossad and other intelligence agencies across the globe: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Over..._Special_Group

----------


## Firestarter

For some reason the original article was deleted by Zerohedge...
https://web.archive.org/web/20180925...g-attacks.html

----------


## Firestarter

On 8 June 1967 — the fourth day of the Six Day War between Israel and Egypt, Syria and Jordan - Israel attacked the American USS Liberty ship. Because they wanted it blamed on Egypt, so the US would enter their side in the war (weren't they already allied?).

Israel claimed they attacked the USS Liberty in error, later apologised and paid millions in settlements to the American families of the diseased and the wounded.

According to Peter Hounam,  the USS Liberty  attack was part of "Operation Cyanide", a joint clandestine plan by the Israel ánd the USA.
This explains why the White House stopped rescue planes from helping the USS Liberty... twice: https://www.amazon.com/Operation-Cya.../dp/1904132197

----------


## Firestarter

The Israelis later claimed that they mistook the USS Liberty (with the stars and stripes of corruption on top) for the Egyptian ship El Quseir, an unarmed 1920s-era horse carrier out of service with no resemblance to the USS Liberty.

What speaks against the official "mistake" story is that Israel used unmarked fighter jets and unmarked torpedo boats during the attack.

According to U.S. Navy Captain Ward Boston, legal counsel for the official "investigation": 


> The evidence was clear.  Both Adm. Kidd and I believed with certainty that this attack … was a deliberate effort to sink an American ship and murder its entire crew….  Not only did the Israelis attack the ship with napalm, gunfire, and missiles, Israeli torpedo boats machine-gunned three lifeboats that had been launched in an attempt by the crew to save the most seriously wounded — a war crime.


https://web.archive.org/web/20181003...ed-states.html


It can't be denied that in 1967, there were joint US-Israeli covert operations against the Arabs that had to be kept secret (still not disclosed).

US President Lyndon B. Johnson and Defense Secretary Robert McNamara ordered the Sixth Fleet to abort the mission to rescue the USS liberty.
Reportedly Admiral L. R. Geis, commander of the Sixth Fleet, challenged McNamara’s order to recall the rescue mission. Then President Johnson came on the line and said he "_didn’t care if the ship sank, he wasn’t going to embarrass an ally_".

In one of those strange coincidences, John McCain’s admiral father was involved in the cover-up of the Israeli attack on the USS liberty: https://www.paulcraigroberts.org/201...craig-roberts/

----------


## Firestarter

This is probably the most damaging. Transcripts of conversations between the Israeli pilots ordered to attack and their naval headquarters show that Israel knew it was an American ship.
At least 3 hours before the attack that the odd-looking ship was recognised as "an electromagnetic audio-surveillance ship of the U.S. Navy".

Intelligence analyst Steve Forslund recalled the transcripts: 


> The ground control station stated that the target was American and for the aircraft to confirm it. The aircraft did confirm the identity of the target as American, by the American flag.
> The ground control station ordered the aircraft to attack and sink the target and ensure they left no survivors.


.
The transcripts Richard Block remembered: 


> were teletypes, way beyond Top Secret.
> Some of the pilots did not want to attack. The pilots said, 'This is an American ship. Do you still want us to attack?' "And ground control came back and said, 'Yes, follow orders.'


https://web.archive.org/web/20181009...t02-story.html

----------


## Firestarter

The following is a good overview on the available conspiracy evidence and theories regarding the Israeli attack of the USS Liberty as described in several books.




> Green also makes three brief references to U.S. foreknowledge of the attack on the Liberty. First, he cites a U.S. intelligence warning from Tel Aviv, on June 7, that the Israelis intend to attack the Liberty unless it moves out to sea.[16] Green's second reference, his most striking claim of U.S. foreknowledge, is hidden in plain sight since the author limits it to one sentence: "The Joint Chiefs of Staff knew about the planned attack by Israel on the U.S.S. Liberty before it occurred, and presumably informed the White House."[17]
> (...)
> In August 1964 President Johnson used a fabricated naval attack on a U.S. destroyer in the Gulf of Tonkin off the coast of North Vietnam to gain Congressional support to wage the Vietnam War. Ten days before the outbreak of the Six-Day War, President Johnson assured Eppie Evron, then deputy to the Israeli Ambassador to Washington, that he was "going to get Congress to approve another Tonkin resolution."[24]


http://desip.igc.org/LBJLiberty.html.
(https://archive.is/ArUhZ)

----------


## Firestarter

> Former CIA agent Richard Brenneke, on Italian TV, confirmed that the P2 lodge was involved in a deal that involved weapons for Iran if they would keep the American hostage drama going until after the presidential election (in which Jimmy Carter lost to Ronald Reagan, with Bush Sr. as his running mate).
> 
> Brenneke said that P2 Grand Master Licio Gelli was present at the October 1980 meeting in Paris where US and Iranian representatives discussed the deal. He claimed that George H.W. Bush, then US vice president, took part in a separate October 1980 meeting with CIA Director William Casey (Reagan's campaign manager).


In 1990, Brenneke on the Italian state network RAI made some shocking revelations on Propaganda Due (P2), the CIA and the murder of Swedish PM Olof Palme in 1986...

Brenneke claimed that Palme had been killed because he had been caught in a deal between the CIA and Iran to (not) release the American hostages: "_Palme was a fly in the ointment so we got P2 to rub him out_".

According to Brenneke, P2 Grand master Licio Gelli, used the CIA funds to set up lodges in West Germany, Austria and Switzerland that were used to organise the assassination of Palme, on the orders of the CIA. 

Of course Brenneke also exposed that P2 was dissolved in the mid-1980s, when Licio Gelli was arrested: "_It still exists.  It calls itself P7_".

Brenneke also alleged that George H.W. Bush, when he was director of the CIA during the late 1970s and early 1980s, was one of the masterminds behind P2's covert "terrorist activities".

The CIA not only denied Brenneke's allegations, but also that he had worked for the agency in any capacity.

The Gladio "strategy of tension" network was planned secretly sometime between 1949 and 1952 by a trio of Allan Dulles (the first CIA director), Paul Henri Spaak (Belgian PM) and Sir Stewart Menzies, under the umbrella of the Clandestine Co-ordinating Committee at the Supreme Headquarters Allied Powers Europe (SHAPE), which later became NATO: http://www.thejohnfleming.com/gladio.html
(https://archive.md/XsjmV)

----------

